# CLOMID GIRLS PART 12....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting 


 &  to all


xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Peeps

Just thought I would pop on before I go to work!!

Quick update!!  I have lost 3 lbs and have to loose anoth 2lbs then i am going on Reductil to loose more weight. Gp said that I have to loose at least 3 stone to try and kick start my ovaries. So that means no TTC until I stop taking them and reach my goal. DH was a little apprehensive at first because he says he loves me as i am . But after along chat(and some rather nice none BMS) he is ok with is and say she willl help me anyweay he can. i have bought a bike and my goal is to do the Manchester to Blackpool(did it 10years ago) So thats it.

How are you lot?? So much for Bank Holidays. It has chucked it down here most of the day so we went to the Trafford Centre for holiday bits I must of been madDh was working  AGAIN!!!

I  know I have wrote morning but it is meant for you tomorrow.

Enjoy your evening



Love Sal x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry sal i was just gonna move your last post over from part 11 but got distracted !

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just wanted to pop on and say hi, hope you are all having a great bank holiday.

sal well done on loosing the weight

twiggy xxx[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 19:22oh i had ivf appointment today went ok but will update you when you are all back,

twiggy xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dont worry Suzie you have enough to do

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Got a hangover today so off to make a cup of tea to bring myself around!  back in a bit xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - you will be joining us on the diet thread then?    

Flower - Awww did you have a good time yesterday...is the hangover worth it?  Well I had far too much to drink Sunday (first time I have had a proper drink in 2 weeks)  It was our local music festival and I got rather drunk.....although not as bad as DH   he had to work yesterday too    whilst I lay around in bed ALL day  

busy bee today so catch you all later hopefully.....Hello EVERYONE!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Sounds like we all had a heavy weekend! DH and I got very drunk on Sunday night, him more than me, and felt the effects yesterday! I was a good night though. Went to see Elton John last night, very good, he's a great performer but I was a little bored (my ADD kicking in!!) Anyway...........2 MORE GET UPS!!!     Not that I'm excited or anything!!

Sal....great news that you have a plan hun. I'm going to jump on the bandwagon as soon as we get back after holiday, I want to lose my 3 stone ASAP to try and minimise my PCOS symptoms and kick start my ovaries too. I hope you'll be joining us on the Diet thread??

Sarah....Sounds like you guys had a great Sunday too! Poor DH having to go to work! Hope you had  a nice day with Bow.

Flower....So what were you two up to last night then  

Twiggy.... Think your off today is memory serves me. Hope work wasn't too dull yesterday hun.

B3ndy....Good weekend honey? What did you get up to?

Binty....  at it being too windy in Canary Wharf! Hope you got your decorating done.

Well, DBB went to the   station Friday, but the people she was meant to see were on holiday and no-one had told her!   So she has to go back in July! She's out all day, but has left me loads and loads to do. Will pop on in between invoices!!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Where are you all today

Flower  Have you got your payrise?? I got mine. Not much but better than a kick in the pants

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here but busy! Bloody DBB must be punishing me for having a holiday! Loads to do!

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just keep thnking not long now!!!!

Sal x

then you wont have to look at her ugly mug


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm here too Sal - but trying to catch up after Bank HOls .......apols I didn't get to log on on Friday - came home at 1.30 had some lunch and then fell asleep from 2.30pm - 6pm!!  (was so knackered!!) wanted to make sure i was 'well rested' before we kicked off our 
 - ' Mission Possible' for this month...(before that I had to spend most of Friday night on a girls night out with two friends talking about their impending pregnancies - that was nice!! )

hope everyone's ok and had a good Bank Hols

Sal - fingers crossed the reductil isn't too bad for you hon (my MIL was on another brand that everytime she ate something 'fatty' it gave her the trots! nice) and here's hoping they start listening to you more....did they rule out metformin totally then at your follow up appt? as that would help with the loss too wouldn't it? Can't believe how they weren't reading their records right - have you sent your letters of complaint off? it's def worth following up I reckon.

Kerry - lucky you -only 2 more get ups! you packed yet?

Flower and Sarah - get you two dirty stop outs and your hang overs!! was it worth it?

twiggy - let us know how the ivf appt went

Binty - how are you today hon?

Well - dh and i have been busy this bank hols!  ...so far it's been cd 11 (missed out 12 and 13 coz of various late nights etc) then started again cd14,15,16,17 and hopefully tonight and tomorrow to make sure  .....then it's over for us this month..........if the opk was any use tho I think I ov'd on Sat as the second line came up - but who knows, so hedging my bets. I've also decided not to use the bum bullets this month as I had an upset tummy last night (eating too much toot over bank hols!) and didn't want them making it worse!!

back in a bit

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal... 

B3ndy...So what day are we o today, I've totally lost count! Which is good kind of, takes the pressure off! Sounds liek you've been busy   We've been good, but been having "nice" BMS not just cos we have to! Think DH has enjoyed anyway!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry    - it's cd18 today hon.........I wish I could forget what day I'm on - but after my night out with pregger friends on Friday (2 people who took a matter of months to conceive) I came home 'on a mission' that night.   ..

quick q for you girls that use OPK's (I know they're not reliable - but have been told by doc to use them this month) - how long are you meant to keep doing them for?  I was only meant to be doing it to detect my LH surge so I could start using bum bullets - but I'm not using them this month now - so should I stop? would be interested to know how long it takes for the second line to fade again though - any ideas anyone?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I always stopped either when I had the LH surge (only once or twice!) or after about CD16/17. I think you should be safe to stop now.

Another quick q......when I've done my bloods next cycle for St Mary's IVF, and can go back on Met, should I ask GP about doing my last 3 cycles of Clomid? I don't see why I shouldn't be able to do it. Stupid registrar only stopped me as she wanted to get DH checked out. Now we know he is fine and perfectly operational, surely I could finish my course?

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya

B3ndy - Hi Hun....I use them until I get the surge then stop........you aren't doing botty bombs this cycle then    your Friday night sounded [email protected] well done you on been strong.  

Kerry - you lucky thing....where you off on hols again?  

Well we have booked 5 days in Edinburgh in July to visit relatives and I am just getting some quotes for our November holiday.....to.....NEW YORK, LAS VEGAS & SAN FRANSICO!!!!!!!  Not exactly a beach holiday but we thought it would be nice to do something different!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya B3ndy

I dont think the Reductil does that( well I hope now anyway) It is suppose to tell your brain that your actually full and dont want anymore. So hopefully it will work. The cons wouldnt even discuss the Metaformin even though I am overweight and in a very high risk category for diabetes. ( Dad is one and my Nan and I had it when i was carrying dd) she was a real.
But my gp was much more reasurring. He has referred me back to Trafford General and told me i have to loose weight. Which I am now doing. Swimming tonight!! so it is just a case of waiting and seeing what the future brings. i must admit I saw a lovely dress in john Lewis yesterday which would be fab for our wedding and loosing wieght means I could have it. so that is also a big incntive for me

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

BACK IN A BIT GIRLS

AM OFF HOME NOW (BEFORE HAIR CHOP AT 2.30PM) - speak when get home

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

off now myself

catch you all later

sal  xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola again

Kerry - I would ask for those last 3  cycles of clomid - why not - o'wise you've only got the met til your next IVF appt

Sal - fingers crossed for you hon- you certainly sound like a woman on a mission!!

Sarah - ooh that hols sounds good - I've ALWAYS wanted to go to San Francisco - we have friends there and in Seattle - but dh never seems to get the hint!!...and New York - well what more can I say - def the place to shop til you drop (remember to bring a few empty suitcases especially with the exchange rate so good at the minute!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls, busy too!
Sal, not got wage slip yet, will try and nosey on internet banking. did you get back pay? xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

offski now for hair chop girls

catch up more tomorrow!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, got a measley tenner more in my wage this month. hope thats not it!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh flower  I hope not. I got an extra £15 this month which isnt bad for me. But the back pay isnt in our wages until June. You can always query it with HR. 

I have just collected dd from my Mum and Dads and my Dad was putting together a new electric bread slicer for his home made bread . And dd being her normal self had a little investigation and sliced the top off her finger . i have just spent the last 30 mins trying to stop the bleeding the wondering wether to go to casualty . Not bad for the first day of the hols ey!! 

Other than that I am starving and cant wait for my tea 

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...will defo ask then hun. Hope hair chop is nice!

Sal...poor dd! Trip to casualty might be good!

Sarah...Portugal honey. Your trip sounds fab!

flower...hope its more than a tenner hun! Thats a DBB raise!! 

Well, worked my socks off and not much to do. Have to run through things with my stand in and a few new projects to set up.

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry really busy today will try to catch up with the posts later.

Hope you all had a great weekend

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Not long now Kerry!!!!      

SAl x[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 14:18I am off now. I have got physio then we are going swimming. then home for pork and veggie stir fry.

Have a nice evening peeps and catch you tomorrow

B3ndy Hope the hair chop is good

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right Sal, that might be it then, i thought the tenner was the rise and back pay!!   it must be just for this month so will get a tenner a month backpayed till 04?  better than nothing.    Poor DD, if it doesnt stop bleeding I'd take her, does it look like its taken some of the finger off or just cut into it?

kerry, when do you finish? 

 everyone sorry not chatting much xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

girls I am gonna say Byeeee now as I am off to an appointment. XXXXX
catch you all tomorrow.
Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...don't finish till tomorrow, but have the dentist so will try and sneak out early if I can. Can't wait!

Sal..enjoy your stir fry hun.

Sarah.... 

Binty....hope your ok hun.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am back again....just been to the docs for a smear and chlamidia test....don't know if you remember but the last time I went they couldn't do it.  Well it happened again (I have NEVER had a problem before) the position of my cervix has moved or something but the nurse is refering me to the GP (I have an appointment anyway next week) but if I am about to ovulate shouldn't my cervix be nice and open for the  .  I bled loads again and am now really worried there is something wrong with me!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw honey don't worry I'm sure its nothing. Best to get it checked to put your mind at ease but please don't stress over it. [br]Posted on: 30 May 2006, 15:48:22LOGGING OFF NOW, HAVE A NICE NIGHT GIRLS 

XXX


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Will chat tomorrow - have a good night all


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

hope you all had great bank holiday weekends, i was off work today but am back tomorrow.

sarah try not to worry honey i am sure the docs will get it and everything will be fine. 

sal how is dd?

b3ndy hows the hair?

binty hope work calmed down a bit

kerry hows it going honey? not long now

bev hows bean?

witchie how are you?

flower hope you got pay rise sorted?

well ivf appointment yesterday went ok, nurse was lovely and went through everything in detail, i have to call with september period to start down regulating and will get ivf in october. She said i may get a cancellation before that but i want them to put camera in again etc and make sure everything is ok first, no point in going through all that and paying all that money if things arent quite right, and i want to give the injections another 1 or 2 cycles incase that may work so by the time i do all that ivf will be here anyway. DH did another sa yesterday and it came back better than the ones he had done a couple of years ago  all that zinc and selinium and not drinking much must be helping  now he thinks he's the man though   . I also went to gp today to see if i can get ivf drugs through them and she was very nice, she is going to write away and find out if she can give me it or not and let me know. She also said she would sign me off for the 2 weeks following egg collection which will be very helpful.Today i am spotty, crampy, jeans tight, hair a mess and am very hungry (nothing new there then ), i have to test on thursday if no af as was 2 weeks yesterday since i had my ovulation trigger injection, was sure she had come earlier but still nothing (yet) so will just have to keep everything crossed and hope for the best.will speak later

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Awwww Sarah, sorry you had such a rough time.  I'm sure the doc can get it sorted for you.  did the nurse have any idea?

Twiggy,  lets hope this the month for you and you dont come to IVF but if you do, its not too long to wait. good news about your doc looking into funding the drugs 

Binty, hope you're less busy today  

how is everyone? xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Flower - You OK today?  What CD are you?
I am feeling better today, nurse did not say very much so will check it out with the doc next week, I have been finding sex a little uncomfortable recently and thought that it might be cos we have been doing it too much  
Twiggy - really hoping this is your month hun  
Sal - You OK?  
Kerry - How excited are you today!!!!! 
Binty - sorry its busy hun hope you can chat more today.

B3ndy -   how is the haircut?  I am having mine done tomorrow by my very pregnant hairdresser  

Catch you all laterXXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I hope the doc can get it sorted for you Sarah   xxx
I'm ok tar, apart from being totally exhausted, not sure if its just a mixture of jet lag (although been home for a week) plus the sleepless nights last week just catching up with me.  I keep falling asleep in front of the TV which I just never do, then take ages to get off in bed, then sleeping through my alarm clock!   CD 24 today. AF due CD32.  Havent taken my Metformin tho this month so not really counting.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Sarah   It sounds like you might have a cervical erosion. I have one and i always had trouble having smears and sometimes have a little bleed after sex. I had it frozen last year and it hasnt happened since. If your gp still has trouble ask to be sent for a liquid smear test. they dont have to scrape they just take a swab!! Try not to worry hun

Kerry    No more get ups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Flower  What you gonna use the back pay for? Mine is going on my car tax (boring) Bu ti might just put a deposit ona ski holiday for this winter. We have been putting it off but now we are officailly taking a break from ttc we might aswell go now. Or we might just go scuba diving again in Egypt 

B3ndy   Did you get your hair cut?? I keep thinking maybe i should go short for my hols and now it is getting warmer. i keep going wavy in the heat and damp 

Twiggy   Glad eveyrthing went ok with your appointment. Fingers crossed for you hun

Love Sal x

Ps  DD's finger is fine. a little sore but it didnt stop her splashing me at the baths


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, don't think I'll be getting too excited over back pay, a tenner a month to when is it autum 04?  probably use it towards the over draft (BORING) ha ha!  Glad DD is ok.

Kerry must be so excited!!  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls  

       Not too excited, honest!!!

Hope your all ok. Last day and feckin' DBB is here ALL DAY!!!! Was hoping to skive today too!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

flower the back pay is until October 2004 so i think is work out about 20 months

Sal x

god i am starving[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 09:38^ttot^ 

Sal xxxxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Well I'm back at work after my week away in the sun.  Cyprus was fantastic just wish we could have gone for longer. 

Kerry, are you going away?

Sarah, i'm sure everything will work out with the doc, try not to worry about it too much.

Hi to everyone else.

Feeling   today, must be the hormones!! I am so fed up at work.  I was off last year for nearly 6 months following my 2 ops for endo, since returning fulltime in Jan I am finding it very difficult to get motivated as my mind is on having a family.  Does anyone else feel like this?  I suppose it is because all my priorities have changed.  I also feel my job is partly to blame for me not conceiving as the job is stressful and I travel a lot!!  Also not sure if I ov'd this month as I didn't really have any pains.  We only did it the once on CD14, normally ov CD15 but we were travelling to Cyprus on CD15 (night flight) and were both knackered on CD16 so didn't bother!! I was in Bristol from CD10 so the first chance for us was on CD14!!!  Confused as I had a tiny bit of dark brown spotting on CD23, could this be implantation bleed?  Sorry for the moaning just fed up as we only have 2 months left on clomid, after nearly 3 years of TTC it is all starting to get to me, especially as we are nearing the IVF route!!

Jo

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola girls

hairchop was good thanks - should've been cost me over £100 for cut and colour!!  ...and then there was the little trip to Monsoon afterwards! I couldn't help it - fancied treating myself for our dirty weekend in Brighton this weekend
Had an appt at the docs last night - we're trying to see if we can quicken up our appt to talk NHS IVF referral - I know I've already booked an appt - but it's in bleedin' Dec and it's with my orginal consultant (who we actually then started seeing privately) who I can't stand. Dr was really sympathetic and is now referring me to a new hospital - bit further away to travel but at least I don't have to see that man!! 
Then it was home for final  sesh for this month....so it was cd 11,14,15,16,17,18 for us this month (not sure if I 'beat' you Sal! ....but I need a rest before we celebrate our anniversary at the weekend!)

Sarah - was just going to reply to your bleeding at smear test query - and Sal beat me to it. I too suffer from cervical erosion (though have never had it zapped) it means I always bleed at smear tests and more often than not need them doing 2/3 times before then get a proper result. I'd def check this out with your doc/nurse.

Sal - glad to hear dd is ok - how was the swim and stir fry last night?

Twiggy - blimey your IVF treatment seems to have come round quickly - though hopefully it may not come to that?

Kerry - hooray hooray it's a holi holi-day! how excited must you be - sack off the crim of a boss of yours!!....like you say she may not even be your boss by the time you get back! 

flower - the tiredness could be your body sorting out hormone levels again now you're going back on the met - and the jet lag does take a while to get out of the system good and proper.

catch up more in a bit (think I've been typing too long!!)

S
xx

(p.s - is looking like I may be having a month off work - all expenses paid in Sept/Oct - see my post over on ask a nurse thread on 'jabs')


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  Just read your other post and i have had all those jabs over the last god knows how many years. And The nurse just asks if i am pg at the time of having the jab. As long as you do a test before hand i think you should be ok. But your practice nurse should be able to tell you.

Love Sal xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks Sal - so if by a miracle I were to get a bfp before Sept/Oct I wouldn't be able to have them then? what were you told about the malaria tabs? 
Thiing is I was wondering what do the English wives living out there permanently do?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

If I was you I would just go and have the jabs now then your covered anyway. My surgery doesnt charge so it wasnt a waste. and you have to have them a few weeks before you go anyway. And while your there ask the nurse about the tabs. I always took them

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm a little   at the thought of you going to Angola to live B3ndy! The month would be fab, but what would we do without you!  

Twiggy...glad your apt went well hun. Not long to wait then really.

Jo...glad you had a good time honey. Just what you needed no doubt. I know what you mean about work, I'm so unmotivated its untrue! Especially this week! Off to Portugal tomorrow! Woo hoo!

Sal...glad DD is ok hun, and well done with your swimming!

Flower...every bit helps! I'm sure you'll spend it wisely!

Binty...you around hun?

Well, morning is going quickly! Got the dentist tonight for a filling - boo - then bikini wax at 7 and WW at 8! Then home to pack and finish ironing! Nails at 10am tomorrow, airport at 1!! Flower, I'll be flying over you at about 3.30!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry    just think how much lighter you will be after the bikini wax(your very brave)lol
where i n Portugal are you staying? Dh's friend has a sex shop in albuferia(charming I know)
the last time i went to Portugal I was having dd and didnt know( got v drunk)!!

B3ndy  I agree with Kerry you cant go for more than a month or we wil miss you

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good thinking batman - I think I'll wait til this cycle is over and I know if it's a yeah or a neigh and then go with dh to work and get the jabs for free (our docs charge! and I've heard the yellow fever innoculation isn't cheap) at least that way I'll only miss out on July for ttc if I've got to wait a month for them to get through system
A sex shop in Portugal eh Sal! do they do good business?

Kerry - don't worry - I've already checked with dh about internet access - we'd have 24 hour cover and there's no time zone issues! From the sounds of it there wouldn't be much else for me to do....you have a driver 24 hours of day (coz too dangerous to drive) a maid and a chef!! so I could surf the web all day!! ... no more Wonder Boy or being shafted in this place!! ....and they pay for flights home every now and again so I could come home for clomid girl meet ups!............bikini wax   - give me Immac any day - i'll take the smell over the pain any day!! 

Jo - glad you had a good hols - I can totally empathise with your  ....if only women going through IF could be signed off work full time and then we could concentrate on things good and proper - not being too tired for   or away on business at the crucial times!! If I were Prime Minister I'd make it legislation!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....North of Albefeira, to Portimao/Alvor. Looks lovely. A friend of DH's owns a few villas out there and has let us have for a good price. Its on a lovely complex not far from the town or beach, although I'm a pool girl! The men can play golf (DH, my Dad and sister BF) and we can lie in the sun! I'm going to bake! Want this tan to last all summer!   Would be great if I followed your example and was PG but didn't know it!  

B3ndy...Things is I'll still be numb in the face from my filling so won't be able to scream, as my darling sister pointed out to me! My lady is really good so should be ok! Phew about the internet access, I'll let you off then! Maybe we could have a Clomid girls meet in Angola!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

now that's an idea!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah and you could get your chef to cook for us and your maid to pour our drinks

Sal x

ps just found a wedding dress


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just logged on still really busy at work.

Sarah.. I have probs with smears too they have to give me at pillow for under my bum  
Sal.. glad dd's fingers ok
Kerry.. lucky you enjoy your hols
B3ndy.. I agree with the girls you can't go away for more than a month but the meet up in Angola sounds good 
Jo.. glad you had a great hols. You could be suffering from post holiday blues (i usually do)

Hello to anyone I've missed

Got to get back to work as need to leave on time as seeing cons tonight for blood results.

Binty


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Kerry, make sure you have a fab holiday    I hope the dentist is nice to you and the waxing lady come to think of it!!  Relax and have a few drinks for us all  

B3ndy, have a great weekend in Brighton, we had a weekend there last month, it is such a lovely place.  We stayed at the Thistle and had a seaview room which was really nice.  I hope you get things sorted out with the jabs, taking a month of ttc is so frustrating!!

Sarah, sorry you had problems with the smear. i had one done a couple of months ago and had to be recalled for another one as she had made me bleed.  Ideally they like you to be around cd10 to get the best results.  Did you get a quote for your holiday.  I have been to New York, San Francisco and Las Vegas, so if you need any tips, let me know.  Trailfinders are really good and very reasonable prices.

Sally, I just wanted to wish you loads of luck with the weight loss.

I am on cd30 and still no sign of AF. I did a test yesterday and it was a   and I will test again tomorrow.  I hate this waiting!!  When AF shows up I need to phone the hosp and book my hsg. if they can't do it this month then I will start tamoxifen.  I hate the not knowing whether I can ttc next month or not!!  So I will very soon be a honorary clomid chick  

Love Tracy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Tracy there is nowt wrong with being honourary. most of us are now

Kerry  I am off now and in case I dont get back on(depends what dd is upto) have a fantastic holiday  hun. And your dh have fun and drink to much

Everyone else catch you later if I get chance and if not have a lovely evening

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Sal. Take care, hope DD doens't have any mroe accidents!

Tracey...hiya hun. Glad your ok, apart form the waiting game of course. Wishing you lots of   .

Binty...don't work too hard honey. Hope your appt goes well tonight.

DBB is finally dressed!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

kerry have a great holiday

sal glad dd is ok, whats your dress like?

hi tracey i am waiting to test aswell but am on about cd 53 (although had 3 weeks of stimming injections before trigger). Good luck honey hope you get a bfp.  


binty hope work isnt to hectic, good luck with blood results.

b3ndy how are you managing to get a month off work honey? lovely 

jo i always feel like that, really cant get motivated at work now either, all i can think about is having a baby. We are nearly 4 years ttc and ivf is not far away either, all this stuff really gets to you doesnt it. Try and keep your chin up and plod along honey, i am sure it will happen one day 

sarah how are you today honey?

flower thanks for vibes, hope you get over jet lag soon, could be preg tiredness?  good luck for testing 

ok still no af told me to test tomorrow as then it will def be late but dont want to get my hopes up, still feeling crampy, spotty, sore boobs and very hungry, could be witch on her way. I am working tomorrow and friday so may wait until sat to test if af doesnt show as dont want to do it before work.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks girls for the info on cervical erosion   am feeling pretty   today think I am gonna try and get an earlier appointment with GP tomorrow if poss....DH thinks I am depressed  

Kerry - Have a fab holiday hun......

Tracy - haven't got quote yet but have tried Trailfinders and Travel bag so far......

Sal - have been reading up on cervical erosion and worrying myself about it   have a little pain today like when my infection after m/c BMS hurt like hell last night    Gonna miss next months clomid until I see a different cons I want a 2nd opinion on everything before I take any more clomid.

Catch you all later and I am so sorry for it being a me, me, me post


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been around very busy and not having a great day today logging off now will chat tomorrow


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks girsl for all you comments, it's good to know I'm not the only one feeling this way.  Binty your probably right I think I have some post holiday blues aswell.

Kerry have a great holiday, relax, chill, enjoy the sun and a few  .

Sarah hun, you sound like your having a crap time at the moment.  Sending you  .  I am sure you are not depressed it will be all the pressure of TTC and your hormones.  You know what men are like they exagerate everything (they only have to sneeze and they think the have flu!!).  These pills are driving us all   and  .  

Twiggy & tracy   hope the witch stays away and you both get a  .

Jo

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Binty - sorry you're having a poo day - hope you're feeling more   tomorrow!

Sarah - of course you'll be feeling a bit   - you and your body have been through a hell of a lot in the last 6 months but it WILL get better hon...this weather doesn't do anything to help anyone's frame of mind either, just get it all of your chest hon if you want - we're hear to hear you!
as for the cervical erosion don't worry yourself - I remember when I phoned the local family planning clinic the midwife there said it was very common and nothing to worry about. Just a q though - but did anyone check everything out for you again after your infection after your m/c?

Hi tracy - nice to hear from you hon - howz your mum doing....keeping fingers crossed for you this month - like you say every time you have your hsg booked it's cancelled - so hope that's the case again this month. btw any top tips on where to go in Brighton?

Hey Jo - how you doing- feeling any  ?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the  jo    

B3ndy - No that's what is worrying me really I have nothing checked since m/c and the internal I had when diagnosed with infection   apart from trying to have 2 swabs taken that they couldn't do and slight pain when BMS ing.....That is why I am gonna ask to be referered privately really.......

I am SO not in the mood for work today


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's probably nothing hon - but I don't blame you for worrying - it's def worth having it checked out


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just been to lunch at my friends house  didnt wanna come back to work

Oh sarah hunny dont worry about being   thats what we are all here for, to help each other out    Definitely worth seeing if you can see the doc sooner though, at least you will find out what happens next instead of being stuck in limbo  

Kerry, what time you leaving today?  you lucky thing. I'll look out the window and wave at your plane tomorrow  

B3ndy, Angola? What have I missed ?    I havent read all the past messages

Tracy, nice to see you, good luck  

Binty, good luck for your results  

 everyone else xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well was going to leave at 4.30 but just checked what time my dentist appt is and its at 5 so better leave at 4.15 just in case. Not looking forward to it AT ALL!!

Everyone seems a bit   again today. Cheer up, you'll get some peace and quiet with me away for 2 weeks! Sending you all huge   and lots of   , maybe me being away will get you some   I'm probably bad luck!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Kerry, missing you already


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God there's nothing worse is there Flower when you don't want to go back to work and end up dragging yourself in!!
The Africa thing is still very up in the air - but dh's work have offered to pay for my flights to go out there when he goes Sept/Oct time as an incentive to him to stay out there for a month - he's asked as part of the deal to get me out there for a month too ...so just waiting to see if they'll cover my salary for that month and then I 'll take unpaid leave....the thought of being out of that place for a month is making me feel very !

Kerry - we'll miss you and your  moments!! remember though if you get good news while you're away you'll have to find an internet cafe somewhere and let us know!! PROMISE!
[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 14:45Hey girls

just been having a 'wander' round other boards and have seen that Amee - a former clomid chick who passed on the hotel details for our cancelled meet up has just gone and got a bfp naturally.....if you remember her other half had a bad accident and they were worrying about his sa, then she got made redundant, and then they were waiting for ivf/icsi - and then she's gone and done it au naturelle!! whey hey another clomid chick bfp!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow B3ndy, that sounds fantastic!!! I dont blame you for going 

Great news about Amee, I remember her well, fantastic news!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Flower, thanks for the good wishes, all gratefully received.  I have done hardly any work today, really can't be bothered!

Kerry, thanks for the   , not long to go now   

Twiggy, sending you loads of   .  At least you have a good plan of action but I am sure you won't need it   

Binty, sorry you are having a bad day  

Jo, Thanks for the   , I am not too hopeful but you never know   

Sarah, so sorry you are feeling so down, talking it through with your doctor will help.  You really can't underestimate what hormones can do to you  

B3ndy, Thanks for asking after my Mum, she is recovering well from the op and has a hosp appointment tomorrow to discuss next steps.  Not sure if she will need chemo, radiotheraphy or both.  She just wants to know what will be happening.  There are lots of bars under the arches on the sea front, which if the weather finally cheers up are lovely as they are right on the beach.  There are also loads of nice restaurants and shops in the lanes.  Have fun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooh cheers for those Brighton tips Tracy - I'll be thinking of you as I'm supping my Pimms and lemonade in the scorching heat this weekend (I can but dream!!   )

Kerry - just wanted to wish you a top holiday - remember - lots of sun, sea, sangria (I know it's spanish but it's the nearest S I could get) oh - and  of course!! hope you come back nice and relaxed and chilled out (and hopefully with good news for us!) Missing you already!!  

Flower, Sarah, Sal, Jo and Tracy  - gotta run chicks - now that my mum's a 'lady of leisure' she doesn't know what to do with herself...so we're off shopping!  

'speak' tomorrow!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Enjoy the shopping B3ndy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw gonna miss you all sooooooooo much!   Due to test on the day we come back, the 14th, so will let you know. Just hoping she stays away until we get back, I think she owes me that much!  

Great news about Amee, nice to know good things do happen "au natrel"!!! There's hope for me yet!

B3ndy...have a fab anniversary weekend hun  

Flower.... 

tracey...glad to hear your mum is doing well, fingers crossed about the chemo too.  

Sarah...hope your ok sweetie. 

Must remember to get all Max's stuff ready tonight, keep forgetting he's going on hols too!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Wheres Max going then? bless xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - just logging on to say a quick byeeeeee and have a great time away will miss you loads and loads  

Flower - glad you had a lovely lunch. .  I am off in a bit gotta go to tesco on the way home  

Have a good evening everyone!

SarahXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - any luck with the docs?

Kerry - HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY !!!!!   Relax missus.  when you back?  xxxxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi only got a sec but just wanted to say bye to kerry we will miss you honey 

sarah let us know how you get on at the docs.

Just been for another knicker check still all clear.

have to run 
twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Twiggy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Max is going to SIL's for a holiday! Lucky lady! She won't know what's hit her!  

Love you all lots and lots, take care


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

twiggy am feeling really positive about you     

No luck at the docs if I want an appointment for tomorrow I have to call after 8.30am in the morning   isn't it ?  Oh well I have my appointment for next week and I will try in the morning again  

Bye Bye.....and a special  and   for nutty kerry...am gonna miss you lots and lots XXXXXX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning chicks

Sarah How are you today?? You are allowed to feel down. i still have bouts of depression and my last m/c was over a year ago. It takes so long and we do understand. You know where i am if you want to chat

Flower in the mood for work yet?? I really cant be bothered. We have an away day tomorrow and i have to come in for 815am Dd will not be pleased she likes her bed like me

B3ndy How was the shopping trip?? Buy anything good. where in Brighton you staying? My old boss lives there with his "partner" they have a really cool flat in a victorian conversion. We really should visit soon

Twiggy Any news yet

Binty Try not to work too hard hun. It is nearly weekend afterall

Well I am gonna try and get out of here early as it is my brothers anniversary and i am going to the crematorium with my Mum and Dad. So I really should get my work done(fat chance)

Love Sal x[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 09:03  

where are we all this morning??

See how quiet it is without Kerry lol

Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

It is quiet without Kerry isn't it? Where is Flower?  Hope she is OK  

I could not get a docs appointment today so just gonna wait until next week and have a chat with her then.  feel better today  

Hope it goes 'ok' at the crematorium this afternoon....will think of you


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad your feeling better today. I still have sad days it is all part of the grieving process dont worry about it.

I was wondering where Flower was too!

Far to quiet on here without Kerry

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm here still busy though.  Your right it is quiet without Kerry

Sal.. hope all goes ok with you parents later
Sarah.. glad your feeling a bit better today hun 

 everyone else hope you all ok

Well cons appt went well last night LH levels reduced from 45 to 9.5 and Prog increased from 5.2 to 22.9    looks like the op worked.  Got to have 2 b/t next cycle on cd21 & cd24 as I have a 29-31 day cycle but he said no more   pills.

Guess what the   got me as soon as I came into work this morning and now have really bad tummy pains.  

Need to get some work done so will try to chat later.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry guys!  need to work grrrrrr
I have a feeling I'll be chatting to you just at lunchtimes for a while 

anyone know anything about viruses?  dh got a virus via an email on our home laptop, trouble is we are on dial up not broadband so its too slow to download a virus checker from the net.  We dont really understand computers.  His email has filled up with 1,000+ spam emails which I've gone on via works computer and deleted.

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Be careful hun I read in the paper today that there is a new virus out where people access your computer and lock files so you can't access them without a code which they ransom you for   I swear some people have nothing better to do with their time than p*ss people off.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry flower i dont know anyting about them. Neither does dh and he works for IBM lol


Binty  good news about the docs

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah heard about that on the news. doesnt seem to be that one, i hope!  i've checked our bank details to make sure no money has been taken out and it hasnt.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - pop to PC world and get a virus package like Mcafee (spelling) we have it on all our PC's at work and I have it at home and it catches any bugs and deletes / isloates them.  You might need a professional to clean your PC of the virus thou I am not sure.  ....are you mega busy @ work?

Sal - I just wish I felt   all the time!! I am trying to hide my feelings from DH as he doesn't seem to understand....when I had a new book on IF arrive Saturday he hit the roof and said I need to get a life?    

Binty - Hiya hun -  sorry the witch arrived....but good news on your test results


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I know what you mean when I got that free book through on IF my dh went mad aswell - think its a man thing.

Saying that dh called me and I told him   had arrived and he sounded really upset - so it goes to show they do have feelings its just they don't show them that well


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah   We all deal with things in different ways. Everytime I get a bfn I go out and buy more flip flops. I know we laugh about it but sometimes it is just an escape. And i always feel like i need something to distract me like now it is loosing weight. Or maybe it is sorting out a holiday. My dh isnt always that understanding either. I dont think it helps that our hormones play a big part in how we feel too. It does get easier i promise

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal just realised my way of coping is digging the garden!!!! Was out there until it got dark last night!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

You dig and i buy flip flops lol

Sal x[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 11:51i am off home now. If I get chance i will catch you later

Love Sal xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls lunch time again

sarah sorry you didnt get a drs appointment, its so annoying when you have to call at 8 in the morning, we have to do that aswell  men dont understand the same, my dh says i am obsessed with reading text books etc on if but thats our way of coping, like to know exactly what is going on, they dont have a clue. I do the garden aswell it does help . I hope you are right with your positive vibes, fingers crossed 

sal hope it goes ok at crematorium, lets hope you dont have to buy any more flip flops no news yet but thanks for asking

binty sorry witch got you honey, hope work isnt to hectic

flower hope you get your virus sorted out, they are such a pain  thanks for 

b3ndy how are you today?

witchie/ bev not heard from you for a while, you ok?

kerry we will miss you have a great holiday.

I am officially  have been knicker checking all morning, they told me to test today but i chickened out before work, am working a long day tomorrow aswell so decided to wait until sat if af doesnt show vbefore then as i think may have longer phase after ov than 14 days which would prob affect testing date. It was 2 weeks past monday that i had ov trigger and they said i would ov within 3 days. I am even imagining symptoms now, think mother nature is playing cruel tricks on me was starving for last couple of days but felt a bit sick this morning and then felt hungry but when i was thinking about what i could eat certain things were making me feel sick, see   still a bit crampy comes and goes and boobs are still sore (but always get that before af), have also been drinking quite alot for me, dont know just really want it to be positive think i am making myself believe it will be 

i have race for life on sunday so will eithe rbe preg or have af lets hope it is the first option, think i will just walk it 

take care girls,

twiggy xxx

[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 12:42where is everyone this afternoon, hope you are not working to hard 

twiggy xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm here just got back from lunch - a girl at work is leaving today so had a couple glasses of vino for lunch.

Twiggy.. sending you loads of          for this month


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi binty its quiet on here this afternoon, mmm vino not had any of that for weeks and weeks, lets hope wont have any more for another 9 months. thanks for positive vibes, sorry it didnt work out for you this cycle honey, really thought you had cracked it  good luck for this cycle honey  

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Twiggy - I am sort of here    I am so hoping you get a   hun thinking lots of positive vibes      for you.

I have terrible ovulation pains today and tons of EWCM so gonna BMS tonight, tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday (already being BMS'ing since CD10 every other day, today is CD 17).  

I am coming up to Scotland on the 8th July - so make sure the weather is warmer please........any tips on the lingo.  I know messages are like milk and stuff from the shop....and that a poke is a carrier bag......cos I learnt that the last time


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

hello everyone sorry not been on this thread, I havent been around often enough to keep up to date with everyone (we all talk so much!) I just lose track of everyone! 

Just wanted to say I took the bull by the horns today and signed up for my Diet and Nutrition Diploma course today and am sooooooo excited. Ive been wanted to do it for ages but for some reason just never got around to it. I think with clomid ending this month I will have 6 months or so with no treatment so hopefully it will fill a gap. Am really looking forward to starting it, the entire course should arrive tomorrow so will be getting stuck in. Am already looking ahead as to what course I will do next, quite daunting prospect since I havent studied in nearly 18 years but hey ho, you gotta push yourself out of your comfort zone once in a while, right?

Hope everyone is doing good and the loopy pills havent sent you all completely do-lally yet 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat xx[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 14:58sarah - just noticed your comment on scotland, im a scot too! I always had fun with the lingo when my DH used to come and visit me every weekend, he was usually pretty baffled at somepoint with the lingo! A poke is what you put your chips in from the chippie, and its a glasgow term really i think, not used in edinburgh. umm...trying to think of specific words....ok, heres a few to get you started  


bairn/wain - small child
scunnered (DHs personal fav) - sick to death of something
swithering - cant make up your mind
juice - coke, fanta etc fizzy drinks
fish supper - fish and chips (if you go to chippy DONT ask for "xxx & chips" you will get funny look, ask for "xxx supper" and no, they dont have gravy or mushy peas at most of the chippies, and the chinese takeaways tend to do just chinese and chips, not like english chinese takeaways (if that makes sense! haha)


Ive got a book downstairs called Glasgow Patter has loads of scottish dialect and there meaning, its well funny. If I remember I will post a few more, I just cant think off top of my head!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Witchie will try and remember that!!!! It always makes me laugh that DH says 'rubbers' for plimsoles whereas I say 'daps'!!!! Weird isn't it?

Mmmmm Fish Supper ......and who mentioned wine  Binty you naughty thing


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well have excuse  arrived going out with friend tonight as well so loads more need to get rid of the tummy pains somehow  [br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 15:58Well I'm logging off now hope you all have a good evening - chat tomorrow


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

binty hope you have a good night out

witchie good ones honey i will try and think of some more, do you live in the west? we do use poke of chips in edinburgh 

sarah good luck for bms hope it works this time honey  ok heres some scottish phrases not sure if i am spelling them right (where are you visiting in july?).....

away an boil yir head....... means get lost

glakit.... means looks daft/thick really

squibs.... mean fireworks

on the fish supper if you are on the east/ edinburgh you have to have chippy sauce with them better than glasgow vinigar.

weegie.. means someone from glasgow

kirk ... means church

half shut knife... means you look tired

on the ran dan... means out on the town

hoose ... means house

awa yeh go... or nahhh... means a sort of disbelief

ok have to run,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Twiggy - are you an Edinburger too then? Im Edinburgh born and bred, just moved away 8 years ago.  They dont say Poke where Im from but my family are all from Glasgow side (just me thats an Easty) and they all use it!  Was laughing at your list, I forgot so many of them.  Do-heid is a popular one in my house (usually calling my DH it when he does something stupid! lol)  oh, and Big Jessie (wimp) is another favourite of mine! haha

OMG you are so right about the chippie sauce.  Last year I came back with a bottle when I went to visit my sister, its just not the same if you mix it yourself! haha  Mind you, its been a while since I had a chippie so I had to throw the remnants out but absolutely love chippy sauce on my smoked sausage supper! haha  OMG Im so homesick thinking about that!! hee hee

Where abouts in Edinburgh are you from?  Im orginally from Carrick Knowe but have lived in a few places such as Leith, Wester Hailes, Colinton etc.  Was just saying to DH other day we should have a weekend up there and do the whole touristy thing with him.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Just a quickie as I wont be around much this morning, I have an "open day" for more students!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone would htink this was a University or something. 

Well Sarah I hope you feel a little more chipper today hun

Flower  Your working to hard

B3ndy  You ok chick??

Witchie,Twiggy and Binty  Hiya peeps

I will try and get on later. Please dont talk to much or I will never catch up.

Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls - ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!! 

Twiggy any news       

back in a bit xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning All,

It's so nice so see the   shining and the weekend is meant to be fab.

Hope you all had a good evening.

Sarah.. hope you managed to BMS last night  
Twiggy.. are you testing tomorrow  
Flower.. don't work too hard today hun afterall its P.O.E.T.S. day  
Sal.. Will try not to chat too much   
Witchie.. how are you today hun

 anyone else I've missed.

Well went to meet friend last night and she canceled as wasn't feeling to great so met dh in the local and ended up at home in bed by 8:30 with my hot water bottle why is the   so horrible  

Best get some work done chat in a bit

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Managed BMS   and am feeling better today mainly cos its Friday and the sun is out!!!!

Thanks for the tips Twiggy  

I am not gonna get much of a chance to log on later so just wanted to say have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning ladies,

I have just started a new post, I got a   today.

I am so scared and worried that I will have another mc, so I don't really want to get too excited yet.

Thank you for all your support, I don't always post but I do read the board every day and I will be hangin around for some time.

Guess I won't need the tamoxifen now then!!!  Well at least I hope not!!

Please please please let this one stay        

Love Tracy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey girls

sorry wasn't around y'day but wasn't feeling too great - left work and then went home and slept for three and a half hours - don't know what's wrong with me I'm constantly tired (must be all the   earlier this week!  )

Sal - hope yesterday went ok at the cemetary hon - hope you're ok

Flower - howz it going? well done on the 1and ahalf pounds this week - I jibbed out and didn't go to weigh in last night - think i might have stayed same - but just couldn't face going coz so tired 

Binty - sorry the old witch is being such a female dog - did you not have your endo lasered away during your op? mind you my last af was blinking awful - am hoping the next one (though hoping there won't be one at all) isn't as painful.

Twiggy - any news for us or are you def going to hold out til Sat to test?

Sarah hon - you feeling ok today? did you manage the   last night or are you in pain?


well won't be around for long today - am leaving work at 12 and then we're off to Brighton for our dirty weekend - though we're both so tired we'll probably spend most of it sleeping! ....oh get this for another kick in teeth - I decided to contact a Uni mate who lives down there now, haven't seen her for a year - anyhow - we got in touch and guess what....she's 12 weeks preggers!! (as dh said " not another one " !!) though to be fair she also mentioned that she'd had a miscarriage last year at 11weeks so I can't be too  

catch up laters

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracy - Congrats hun.....just posted on your other thread!!!    

B3ndy - Managed BMS but a little uncomfortable today....something just doesn't feel right    Gonna go for it tomorrow morning too as I am sure ovulation is gonna happen over the weekend......

right I  really am off now.....


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Tracey thats excellent news honey, so chuffed for you, good luck with pregnancy  

sarah glad you managed bms and are feeling better, have a good weekend.

binty yes am going to test tomorrow if no af, sorry witch is being horrible to you she needs a good  

flower yeh so glad it is friday aswell, no news yet honey but no news is good news hopefully. 

sal good luck for your open day

b3ndy hope you are feeling better

witchie where do you live now, i live 20 odd miles from edinburgh east coast (Dunbar) grew up there, but i work at meadowbank. We use poke in the east and yes nothing beats chippy sauce  you should come back and visit 

ok nothing to report thought af was coming last night, had cramps for over a week now but still nothing, i am imagining symptoms as well and getting my hopes up trying not to but cant help it. Going to test tomorrow morning if af doesnt arrive by then, am really excited/ nervous, please please please make it a bfp.

ok have to run will be back later.

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG Tracy - that's fantastic news hon!! soooooo happy for you! Any chance of you sending some of that babydust over to my neck of the woods in Essex?!!

Twiggy    

Sarah - could the pain/odd feeling just be lots of nice juicy eggs ripening? lets hope so - we def need some more bfps girls!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Tracy.. Congratulations hun keeping fingers crossed this one will stay   
Twiggy.. I'm sending the test  round to make sure you don't test before tomorrow here's hoping that you get your long waited for BFP  
Sarah.. sorry your uncomfortable today but good news you managed BMS last night
B3ndy.. yep he lasered it off when I had the op in March still passing clots though (sorry TMI) so dh said I should mention it when we see him at the end of June for our next appt. I've got to have 2 blood tests on cd21 and cd24 this month as he wants to let me know what my prog is as only 22.9 on cd21 last month and cycles range from 28-31 days at the mo


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Sarah, Twiggy Binty  & B3ndy    

A truckload of babydust is on its way across Essex for you B3ndy.

Wishing you all loads of luck for this cycle    

I know it can be difficult to hear of someone elses BFP, so thank you for your words of support.

Love Tracy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Binty - I was still passing clots last month - not as many as have previously - just one huge one on day 4 (which was quite late in cycle really) but I'm just hoping that was everything still 'clearing' out after the endo was cleared away. But I can def relate to the pain - last month's af was like it was when I was a teenager and used to be taken to sick bay at school to lie down (it always happened around the time of my French lessons funnily!!! )

Tracy - just replied with lots of    on your other post


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've decided to us OPK's this cycle which ones do you guys recommend?  Didn't one of you say about a website where you can get them a bit cheaper?


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi binty when i was on clomid i got my opk off ebay i paid something like £3 for about 20 tests i found them good as they worked for me im not sure of any other websites to get them from im sure the other girls will help 

lea-Anne xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Back again but not for long.

Binty  I got my opk's off ebay too. they didnt work for me but thats because my body is a bugger!!

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am just gonna have my apple then an 1130 finish for me.

B3ndy  Have a fab time hun. Make it really dirty

Everyone else catch you later peeps and have a good weekend

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Am planning on being totally FILTHY Sal!!   .....have a good weekend hon!!

Binty - I've been using Clearblue ones - but only coz dh reckoned they were on offer at TEsco (then he told me he paid £20 for a pack of 7!!  ) they're def cheaper on ebay!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - I forgot......HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!! 
have a fab time... 

I reckon it could be really bad ov pains I am really swollen and it is in the ovary area that is feeling weird....don't usually get them this bad thou


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw thanks hon - how four years flies by (and then it'll be 18 years this Xmas since we got together - had our first snog at a mates 18th b'day party!  )

it could just be you've responded well to the clomid this month perhaps?

oh well girls - if I don't get on laters have a top weekend everyone

I'm planning to!!       

'speak' Monday (have got day off but will log on from home!)

  

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a fab weekend B3ndy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy   have a great weekend!   

Tracey, wow!!! huge congrats and lots of  for you  

everyone ok?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm fine just   as the   has gone in and grey clouds are appearing.

how are you hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah it did that here but its brightening up again   apparently the weekend is gonna be nice?

I'm fine thanks apart from being totally exhausted, i think the mixture of jet lag, worry over dh getting a job etc is taking its toll.  i'm looking forward to a nice lie in tomorrow


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

flower lets hope it is a nice sunny weekend, hope you have a relaxing one and catch up on your sleep, where about in your cycle are you?

binty work still hectic? i have only used the clearblue ovulation tests but they are expensive, think are usually about 20 quid for 5  but i did buy some from a website, same one i bought preseed off, not sure what it was called but if you do a google search for preseed you will get lots of websites that sell cheaper ovulation, pregnancy tests, vitamins etc, good luck. I have done well to last this long to test, hosp told me to test yesterday as would def be late but i am going to hang on until tomorrow 

b3ndy happy anniversary, behave yourself  

sarah lets hope you have a couple of big follies trying to burst open honey, sending you lots of   

sal have a great weekend , luck lady leaving early

hi baby whisper, how are you?

b3ndy i get really bad clots, are you only supposed to get them with endo? mmm maybe i dont have a polyp...

ok got to run will try and nip on again this av, if not have a fba weekend

oh tracey congrats again, always cheers me up to here one of you lot got a bfp 

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Twiggy - I'm on CD26 (of 32) today.  Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I some OPK's from ebay £11.00 inc posting for 30 OPk's & 6 early prediction pg tests


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is it hometime yet ?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi guys,

i want to go home, is very quite today everything has gone wrong so not alot to do, am going to leave about half 3/ 4pm i think!

flower less than a week honey, good luck 

binty that was quite a good deal, 


have a good weekend me honey's

twiggy xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not sure if anyone is still here but have a great weekend!!!

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so jealous I'm stuck here at work until 5:30 at the earliest so want to go home


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

I know I have probably missed most of you. But I just wanted to tell you all about my letter. Do you remember the stroppy one i wrote to St Marys about my appaling appointment  last week. Well I got a letter this morning personally from my cons asking me to see him on Thursday morning next week. So maybe everything isnt all over just yet. 
So fingers crossed.

Binty atre you stuck in work still?? It has turned out lovely here

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal.. great news about appt hopefully he will be more responsive to you and give you all the info you need.  Make sure you write down everything you want to ask him before you go and take the list with you.

Yep stuck here til at least 5:30 boss is away next week in holiday so he's passing alot of stuff over to me just had new tenants complete their lease today so will be way busy with the fit out etc next week.

Still very cloudy here but hoping it will cheer up later as meeting dh for a couple of   tonight in town.

Hope you have a top weekend.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Binty you have a top weekend to hun and enjoy your drinkey poos tonight.

I am off into the garden now before the sun goes in

Love Sal xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Enjoy the sun hun will chat on Monday


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

binty hope you didnt work to late last night, have a nice weekend.

sal well done on the letter honey, i hope appointment is very constructive. 

hi flower 

hi ll you other lovely ladies hope you have a fab weekend

ok here is the result feel like x factor got up at half 5 temp was still up so dh said do the test. I did the clearblue digital pregnancy test and it came up pregnant!!!! omg omg omg i am still smiling, crying and shaking all at the same time  dh is worried it is wrong and thought it turned clearblue  kept saying no youve got it wrong and panicing me but it def says pregnant. I am going to call the hospital today and see if i can get a blood test to confirm it, i still cant believe it. Now dh is like you cant do the race for life tomorrow but i have to have got lots of sponser money?? will ask hospital what to do. what do you lot think, should be ok if i walk it? thanks for all your positive thoughts, i have never got this far before  just hope everything is ok and nothing goes wrong. I am running my fil to hospital today for a hip replacement, picking him up at 9am and going to hang about edinburgh to visit him this afternoon once its over, not going to tell anyone until after a scan in a few weeks though, just incase. 

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Twiggy


                                 

Now can you send us some       over this way. Dont worry about the race for life. If you have trained for it and are used to doing that sort of thing(I'm not)then you should be ok. But if your still unsure ask the midwife at the hospital. You better warn dh that it is get me this do that now for the next 8  months   

Love Sal xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi sal thanks honey i am sending you all some fairy dust                        positive vibes                     and all the luck in the world. It is about time we got some bfps on this site, come on girls you can do it. I know it is early days for me trying not to get my hopes up but am so happy     please god dont ruin it 

twiggy xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh Twiggy, what fantastic news, I am so happy for you       

How strange, I am also supposed to be doing the Race for life tomorrow but I am not going to do it due to my previous history of mc, dh has ordered me to put my feet up!!

I wouldn't take any chances, I am sure that people will still be happy to hand over the money.  I don't want to tell people that I am not doing it, so I am not going to say anything, most of my sponsors are online so have already paid anyway.  I will come clean eventually and I am sure they will understand.  I was doing thew race with dh Aunt who had Breast Cancer last year, so I am going to have to explian to her why I am not doing it as otherwise she will thin I have let her down if I give her a silly excuse.  We have another friend doing it so she won't be alone.

Once again, congratulations, what brilliant news.

Lots of love Tracy xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks tracey i am going to do the race as hospital said it would be ok and i dont want to tell anyone yet either, they said as long as i walk and stop if feeling twinges or tired. I got a blood test at hospital this morning after i called to tell them and level was 1054? do you know if this is good, she said that its what she would expect for this stage, i have to go for a scan to see a heartbeat (hopefully) on the 20th june so not far away. Have you let hosp know yet? take care honey

twiggy xxx

p.s have really bad pains am quite worried but i think it is just trapped wind


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Twiggy,

That level sounds pretty good to me but how far pg do you think you are?  I foud these levels:

Weeks from the Last Menstrual Period (LMP) Amount of hCG in mIU/ml 
4 weeks,  3 - 426 
5 weeks 19 - 7,340 
6 weeks 1,080 - 56,500 
7-8weeks 7,650 - 229,000 

I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday and they will then arrange a scan for when I am around 7 weeks, which would be about the 20th June too.  I will speak to my consultants secretary on Monday but I am not sure if they will want to do a blood test but I may go to the EPU and ask them to check for me.

Due to my prev mc history, I am taking it very easy, especially for the next couple of weeks as I normally mc around 6 weeks.  I am sure you will be fine with the Race, especially if you walk it. 

If you look on the "waiting for 1st scan" board it is very common to get pains in the first few weeks and I have been having bad wind pains too.

Try to relax and I am sure you will be just fine.

Take care
Love Tracy


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi tracey,

on the 20th the hospital think i will be 7 weeks/ 7 weeks 1 day as i had the trigger injection to ovulate 3 weeks tomorrow. I looked up the levels aswell but seem to be quite a wide range. I think i am prob just under  weeks preg but dh doesnt get it he said you can only be 3 at the most   tried to explain but no, men   If you can get a blood test i would honey, will put your mind at ease a bit  glad i am not the only one getting wind pains  my boobs are even sorer this morning aswell going to be fun walking and bouncing about   good luck honey hope it all works out for you, i am sure it will  .

twiggy xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG !!!!!  Twiggy I am so happy for you

CONGRATULATIONS!!!         

got any tips for us 

Its so nice to see one of the "regulars" getting a bfp, you take care xxxxx

Sal - great news about your consultant letter. Agree with Binty, right down everything before you go


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Flowerpot

You ok

Sal xx[br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 08:40Twiggy How are you this morning?? Has it sunk in yet?? 

B3ndy Are you back from your mucky weekend? Was it good? 

Binty Hiya peeps 

And hello to everyone else

Well CD 27 of a 28 day cycle for me and I was very naughty this morning  and I tested  God only knows why but guess what BFN. So I am off to get my Reductil on Thursday to help with the weight loss. And I have my new cons appt then too. So hopefully by the end of this week we should have a proper plan 

Love Sal xx

Ps isnt the weather fab. Me and dd got sun burnt at weekend.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sal, how are you mate? 

I'm fine but doing the stupid thing of imagining pg symptoms, I'm due AF on Friday and feel sick when thinking of certain foods, hungry all the time, night sweats, totally exhausted like never before. I threw up on Sat night but think that might be due to the alcohol and big italian meal we had  I need to stop getting worked up because I will never get a BFP. i havent taken my met this month plus had so much stress. Knock some sense into me will you!! [br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 08:49Sal, just seen your update, you've tested too early hun,  don't give up hope just yet


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It sounds stupid but I have really come to accept that I wont get pg without help. So i not that bothered. I woul drather sort my weight out first then tackle to baby situation. And to be honest I feel much better for it

and you never know you might just get that bfp and make it third time lucky

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats a good way of thinking Sal.  I was feeling exactly the same until my body started playing tricks on me!!  xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Stay strong hun 

Sal xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

thanks flower they sound like symptoms i had, i thought it was all in my head to! dont give up hope yet and good luck for friday. I feel/ felt crampy, very hungry but feeling sick when thought of certain foods, sore boobs etc... sounds promising hon i was certain af was going to show. I feel ok today thanks.

sal dont give up yet, you tetsed to early honey and i had resigned myself to ivf aswell, i know it is early days yet but miricles do happen.

hope all you other lovely girls had a great weekend.

twiggy xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am bored already and the sun is out. At least I am only here until 1215 then me and dd are meeting dsh at the Trafford Centre. He is treating us to something for our hols

Sal x

Twiggy  Glad you ok hun Now get your feet up missy your carrying a very precious cargo


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Twiggy, its fantastic for you. I love good news!
I havent got any change in boobs unfortunately x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have mine are droopier than normal lol

Sal xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Sally,  sorry you got a BFN but it is still early so make sure you test again before Thursday   

B3ndy, How was Brighton?  You certainly had gorgeous weather!!

Flower, sending you lots of       , lets make it 3  .

Twiggy, how did the walk go yesterday?  My stand in walked it in just under an hour, but I am not telling anyone that I didn't do it!!

I hope everyone else is ok  

I phone my consultants secretary today to try to arrange my scan but she is on hols until tomorrow, so I guess I will have to wait another day!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i have just applied for 2 full time jobs. But they are for only term time so me and dd will be ok. I thought that if maybe I went back full time now she is at school it woul dtake the pressure off dh working sooo much. 

Sal xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations Twiggy     I am really pleased for you.

  for you Flower, hope it is your month for a BFP.

Sal, you may have tested to early.  Goodluck with the job applications.

The wicked   got me on Saturday so I am now on my 8th round of clomid.  I was gutted so was DH, I feel like time is running out before we face the wait for IVF.

Missing Kerry, hope she is having a nice holiday.

Jo
xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It is sooooo quiet without Kerry. i never realised just how much she could gossip lol

Sal xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

TWIGGY -   OMG OMG I am so pleased for you!!!!! I knew it!!!!   congrats hun you and DH must be over the moon!!! ....enjoy every second hun and PLEASE take it easy!!!!   wow thats a good HCG level hun

Sal - sending you     DH got sunburnt yesterday   although we had a really bad thunderstorm which lasted 15 mins yesterday afternoon and we had gone out and left the velux window open in our bedroom   ooops. 

Tracy - you and bean doing OK?  

Flower - sending you lots of     vibes too  

B3ndy - how was your weekend?  Great weather  

Binty at al Hello hope you are OK and enjoying the weather

Missing Kerry too   she has missed 2 BFP's so far lets hope its more by the time she comes home.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning Sarah,

I am doing ok thanks, just trying not to think about it too much and just focusing on getting through the next couple of weeks until I have a scan.  I have never got to 7 weeks before so that is my first milestone.

Wishing you loads of          for this cycle  

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wouldnt it be nice for kerry to come back to loads of BFP's x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Here here

Sal xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Lovelys,

Twiggy.. CONGRATULATIONS Hun   so glad for you - as the others say take it easy.
Sal.. You tested too early so I'm sending the test   round so you don't test again
B3ndy.. hope you had great weekend  
Flower.. keeping fingers crossed that you'll be No.3   
Sarah.. how are you hun
Jo.. sorry   got you at the weekend hun.

Well, very busy at work today and looks like I will be for the rest of the week so won't be around much will try to pop on and keep updated.

Have a great week all


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off home now chicks. Have a lovely afternoon whatever your doing. 

Love Sal xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty and Sal xxx[br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 11:55Is everyone working hard?!



Roll on 4pm and hometime!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

We are quiet today!!

Well I am putting my foot down at work and refusing to travel the week we need to have loads of BMS.  I am convinced that we didn't conceive this month as I was away and we only did it on CD 14 and 17.  Also the travel is tiring and stressful so that won't help either.  Just got my appointment through for my 6 month scan and check up with my gynae consultant to check if my endo is returning following my ops last year.  He is going to refer me for IVF when I see him in July.  I will have finished my clomid by then but I don't know if he will prescribe any more until I go and see him.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good for you Jo, sometimes you have to just put yourself first.  Are work ok about it? xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Twiggy

What fantastic news hun, so happy to hear about your BFP.  

Really happy for you.  

Hello to everyone.  I walked the Race for Life yesterday at Heaton Park, what a great day.  Managed to burn myself, on my shoulders right were my bra strap is   very sore  

Hope everyone is good and enjoying this lovely weather we are having.

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Kim 
How are you?
Heaton Park, right next to my parents house (and where I used to live!).  Well done you! x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
Sorry I have been a bit quiet today but busy at work.  Have a good evening and catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a lovely evening Sarah, I'm off in 10 mins too, bring it on! xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Flower and Sarah have a lovely evening.  

Flower, they don't know we are ttc but the company is cost cutting so I making sure I don't have a valid reason to travel and I have already told my boss I am fed up with all the travel although he doesn't know why.  To be honest I don't care what they think anyway I am so fed up with work!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

tracey yes i did race for life yesterday took us just under and hour as well but first half was all up hill, was quite hard going muscles are sore today but hope tadpole is ok, how are you feeling?

jo you go girl just tell them you have to come first sometimes.

flower got everything crossed for you to make it number 3 

sarah/ binty thanks for congrats honey, hope work isnt to busy for tomorrow

thanks kim, i did race for life yesterday to, how are you feeling?


ok better go will speak tomorrow

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

How are we all today on this fine sunny morning??

I am still feeling quite chipper so I am making the most of it. Got my sun cream last night and I am off to get dd's sandals from asda on the way home. I cant wait. Only 7 more work get ups yipeeeeeeeeeeeee    
And still no sign of AF. But if she is coming I wish she would hurry up then she will of gone for my hols 

Sal xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi chicks

sal no buying any more flip flops  hope af stays away, everything comes in threes  not long until your holiday now you lucky thing.

hope all you other girls are good,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls 

Sal, where you goin on hols hun?   Still no AF?  

Jo, stick to your guns hun, I dont blame you  

Hello, Twiggy, "mum to be" has it sunk in yet  

B3ndy, are you back from your dirty weekend yet?  

Binty  morning, hope you're not working too hard

xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi flower no not sunk in yet feels like is happening to someone else, trying to keep cheesy grin off my face is difficult but am really busy at work today so will hopefully stop me worrying something going to go worng  how are you feeling now?

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I bet you can't stop smiling, it must be so hard wanting to tell everyone but having to act normal 
I'm ok, still feel weird. not as sick but I'm falling asleep in front of the TV, having disturbed sleep in bed then waking up like I'm drugged.  I have never been so tired.  Of course there could be a reasonable explanation such as worry over dh losing his job, metformin making me feel sick etc, but you know how it is in the 2ww!!! I'm trying to accept that AF is coming so I'm not disapointed  xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  Me dd and my Dad are off to Barcelona for a week. And we cant wait. Dad got sooo sick of the horrid weather that he paid for dd and dh paid for me. so we are off away again.

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whey-hey Sal   fantastic!  you been before?  We went a couple of years ago in October and the weather was fantastic we were sat outside a wine bar till 2am in vest tops.  We got there at midnight on the friday and came home on the sunday night (cheap flights) but packed so much in. There are some amazing sights to see there.  When you goin?  xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We are going Friday evening (16th) And no we have never been anywhere in Spain. But I cant wait

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you'll love it.  Make sure you see Sagradia familia.  The underground is so easy to use and DD will love being on an underground train


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know she is a total anorak when it comes to trains!! But it will be strange without dh. We have only ever been apart when I was in hospital having dd so it will be weird. I miss him just thinking about it

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww, i bet.  keep yourself busy.  How come he isnt going? x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Flower, feel good at the mo, though my head seems to be away with the fairies.  I forget thing before I have even spoke to anyone, just stand looking puzzled at them.  App. its my hormones!!!!!  lol

Twiggy, I walked the Race for Life but did so a mad sprint half way round with my friends 7 yr old as we spotted the toilets...lol   It was so nice to do it as I have had NO energy for the 1st 3 months I have just started to get it back since about 16weeks.  So to be out and waking was fantastic.  We did jog over the finish line to.  The day was nice and sunny.  Even got my face painted, little butterfly on my cheek.    I ran it last year and intend on running again next year.  So after November I have something to train for so I get back into shape.

Then after all that we went back to mine for a BBQ, cant end a day better  

How are you feeling hun, it seems so long ago but I can remember the Cheshire cat smile and the feeling of wanting to stand up in my office and shout I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!! lol I'm so happy for you.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning girls

firstly - a HUGE congrats to Twiggy - you must be feeling outrageously happy right now - and there was you thinking all those queasy moments were nothing!! Fantastic news hon - hope you have a really happy 8 months! (and here's hoping it's catching -  )

Sal - you lucky thing off to sunny Spain soon- how long you going for? saw your note about af - what cd are you on? when you due to officially test (though I note the pee stick   missed a call round to your house earlier this week! )

Flower - sorry to hear you're feeling so   and tired hon- like you say after such a relaxing holiday it must have been a bit of a shock coming back to find out dh had lost his job (and with SUCH short notice) ...and then there was the funeral too. Are you back on the met yet? I'm convinced it makes you feel extra tired - remember the last few weeks and my 3 and a half hour 'naps'   ....my acupuncturist was horrified! 

Tracy - keeping     for you and little bean hon! have you got a scan date yet?

Sarah - how you doing hon? have you managed to get your dr's appt yet?

So - details of   weekend - it was fab - Brighton was fab and it was really nice catching up with my friend and her dp...she was quite literally 'blooming' and I'm really happy for her especially after she told me about her horrendous treatment by her local so called health professionals when she was having her miscarriage. 
The hotel was fab - right on the seafront and we spent the whole weekend   and eating and .... !! we came home feeling so refreshed. And then I had yesterday off too - so spent day in the garden with my mum planting up - it was a fab end to the whole weekend! 
Needless to say - it's back down to earth with a thud today - back to work - and my first day of 'lates' for at least the next 3 months - not looking forward to it as I'll be working for Wonder Boy...but good thing is hopefully I'll be awake long enough in the afternoon's now to   with you girls!! Got an hour before I have to leave - god it feels wierd - I'd normally be getting ready to come home soon  

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls am a busy bee again today!!! Just wanted to say a quick hello and will try and pop on later today  

B3ndy - glad you had a good weekend    back to work is hard isn't it hun?

Sal - I did a work placement in Barcelona - its a great city!!! Just a word of warning be careful of pick pockets and bag snatchers.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

B3ndy, I am so pleased you had a great weekend, shame you are back to work today  

I had a doctors appointment this morning and it was very frustrating.  My doctor would not give me a prescription for the clexane injections until he has discussed it with my consultant even though he has a letter on file saying it is what I need.  He thinks it is unusual to be on everything that I am, well maybe it is but I have had 4 mc!!!!  My consultants secretary was on hols until today but she still has her answer phone on so I can't talk to her!!!  

I woke up this morning feeling really down and now feel worse    I am sure it will get sorted but I don't need the extra hassle  

Sorry for the rant, but feeling so wound up


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Tracy, dont get yourself wound up.  Have you tried ringing the switchboard of your consultant and asking them if there is another secretary in the same office, or even if they could try his number.  Thats what happens here, and usually there is another sec in the same office/dept who can help     Wouldnt you think the GP would be a bit more helpful under the circumstances 

B3ndy  welcome back, sounds like you had a fab time


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Welcome back B3ndy  glad you had a super weekend 

Tracy  Try what Flower suggests. I am sure another secretary could help. Try not to stress

Sarah  Thanks for the tip. and your working far to hard  missy 

Well i am off home in 10 mins. Popping to asda for dd's sandals then into the garden for my ryvita. Still no af and today is cd 28 but I am sure she isnt far away

Love Sal xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola again girls

been in since 11 - even though was meant to start at 11.30am (but I refused to work later so it's my kind of 'mini protest'     rebel rebel eh?!)

anyhow - Tracy - I think that's outrageous that you cant get your meds - can you drive over to the hospital at all and make demands to their faces?

Sal - happy shopping!

Sarah - a busy bee again?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, does it feel like AF is coming?   lets hope you tested too soon


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - you're 'normally' bang on cd 28 aren't you? could this be the hat trick?!!

sending you lots of


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Finally got hold of my consultants secretary but the consultant is on holiday until next Tuesday and my GP wants my consultant to confirm my treatment before he will give me the prescription!!!!!

So I called my doctors surgery and spoke to a nurse and got a bit upset so my GP has now decided he will give me a weeks worth until he hears from my consultant  

I had enough injections left to last me until tomorrow, so I will be ok for now.  The secretary did say that she will try to get another consultant to look at my GP's fax tomorrow.

What a day


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God forbid anything had happened to you and little bean meanwhile!! no thanks to your GP - how would he like that to be on his conscience - wot a   ..like you need that stress right now
Good for you to be so persistent!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

What a [email protected]@dy pain, you dont need the stress. I'm glad you have got something sorted now Tracy, please try and relax now if you can  xxxx[br]Posted on: 6/06/06, 15:24off soon girls 

Sal, got everything crossed for you


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls hope you are having a good day, i only got 10 mins for lunch as boss wanted to leave early   he is away on holiday now for the next 2 1/2 weeks! never mind at least i get peace.

tracey glad you are getting sorted honey, try not to worry (says she who is constantly worrying).

i have had pains all day but think it may be indigestion/ trapped wind as higer up than i think tadpole would be snuggled in, hopefully.

have a nice night flower

hi b3ndy thanks for congrats, i am extremely happy just worrying something going to go worng, am only 5 weeks but hve first scan booked for 2 weeks today, might relax a wee bit if get a heartbeat. Is hard trying to keep cheesy grin of face  how are you honey?

sarah work still busy?

good luck sal  i was positive af was on her way, must be a good sign too. 

ok better run

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower

Twiggy - hey - make sure they don't work you too hard right now - got to take it easy. quick q for you - what kind of symptoms did you get before you got your bfp? I've been having wierd things happening last 2 weeks but trying not to read too much into it - don't want to be too gutted when test next Sun - thank God I've got the Mon off work.

sorry not been 'around' much this afternoon girls - seems I'm going to be kept busy and not much time for 'chat' now i'm on these later shifts....nothing like being at home and free all afternoon for a  

I need a new job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Afternoon girls

Sorry not been around very busy at work and not had chance to catch up on posts.

Isn't it great that it's sunny and looks like summer has arrived   but bad news as all my tenants are calling me demanding that I send round an engineer as they are all too hot and theatening to go home (do they think I'm a miracle worker  )

Will try to catch up and chat to you all tomorrow.

Have a great evening all  

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  Try not to stress hun!!


SAl xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls another day is nearly over and I haven't managed to chat to you much   however I have managed to book our 'holiday' in November!!!! 5 Days in New York and 8 nights on Miami Beach!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!! am excited already!!!!

Sal - sending you lots of positive vibes    

Twiggy - don't work to hard missy you need to look after bean!!!

Tracy - glad you got it sorted with GP....try and relax PLEASE

HELLO - everyone else I have missed....gotta go and have my first ever acupuncture  

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks girls for all the positive vibes. I dont feel anything at the minute so god only knows what is going on with my body. I will just have to wait and see. 

to be honest I am not that bothered I think after all the heart ache over recent months I have finally let go. Does that make sense??

Sal xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks girls, I get the hint, I will try to relax now   I feel a bit better now, I am off to the doctors in a min to collect my prescription, it had better be ready 

Sarah I hope the accupunture goes well, can't wait to hear about it.

Twiggy, I have been getting some twinges today, sort of tugging pains, not like AF pains so not too worried.  I have also been having lots of wind pains but that is a side affect of the progesterone.  Hopefully I will get my scan booked in the next couple of days, hopefully for the same date as yours.

Have a good evening everyone.

Love Tracy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes it makes perfect sense Sal explaining the way you feel - it's a way of protecting ourself from the disappointment each month - but hopefully that won't go on forever

Tracy - I see you're taking progesterone - is that pessaries? how are you finding them - and sorry if tmi but do you use them front or back bottom? I was meant to start using them this month but pooped out and if I don't get good news this month will prob use them next month but the thought   me!!

Sarah - good luck with the needles!! I've had no probs with mine - had about 6 sessions so far - only real sensation I get is on my left hand - as she inserts needle in one particular place I get a pins and needles sensation - which I also got when she did points on my ankles y'day - hope it's a good sign - let me know how you get on


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

B3ndy, I am using the front entrance.  From what i have read on here, you get less "leakage" from the back but I feel happier doing the front as that is where it is needed.  I realise that is a stupid reason as your body just absorbs it anyway but I still feel more comfortable.  I was woken the other night at 3am with really strong pains, which seemed like AF pains, but it soon become obvious   that is was wind.  It can really help with implantation, although I have only been on then since BFP but if you get bleeding in early pg then they often prescribe it, so i asked for it hoping it will help.

I have got the prescription and the pharamacy has ordered it but will be in by 11am tomorrow.

Feeling a lot calmer now, will do my injection in a mo then have dinner.  My stomach is already a mass of bruises and little red blobs, very attractive.

Thanks for listening to my ranting, I promise to be more   tomorrow.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw good luck - and happy jabbing!

am going early girls - my work is done

'speak tomorrow'

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls think something is wrong  have been in alot of pain since before lunch time and not getting any better, is in stomach but higher than where tadpole should be?  help could it just be trapped wind or something for that length of time?? have any of the rest of you had these symptoms? i am worried something is wrong, am also VERY swollen.

kirsty xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi hon

sorry I really can't help you - are you feeling out of breath at all or having trouble peeing? when you say you're swollen how swollen do you mean? can you ring NhS Direct and ask them for advice?

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  

Twiggy -   how you feeling this morning hun?    if you still feel unwell see if you can see your GP today just for a once over?

B3ndy - hows it going?    what "strange symptoms" are you getting then in this 2ww - i'm nosey  

Binty - hope today is less busy  

Sarah - you ok?  how was acupuncture? 

Tracey - hope your resting missy  

Sal - totally know where you are coming from.  Still got fingers crossed for you tho  

AF due tomorrow so nearly here.  I feel sick, exhausted and hungry all the time.  No AF pains but feel pressure down there if that makes any sense    I don't even know if we had BMS at the right time as we just had nice holiday sex!!!  back in a bit xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning


No sign of af just yet. But we had sex last night and I had a little "brown show" if you know what I mean but nothing else. So god knows whats going on. Oh I did have sore nipples though.

How are we all?? Isnt this weather just fab. DD is having a new swing,slide and sesaw delivered today I cant wait to see her little face when she comes home. My Dad has got the job of putting it together!!!

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sal, what you gonna do just see what happens or test again?  Got an AF pains?

Awww she will be so excited!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I havent had any af pains but I dont really get them. I usually get really thirsty before and last night I was drinking juice like mad. Dh  said it was because it was hot but you just know dont you. And othe than a little back ache thats about all the symptoms I get. I did have that heavy feeling yesterday down below so I think it is defo a waiting game now 

Sal x

Fingers crossed for you though hun. It would be a Barbados baby


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal.  I have that heavy feeling too xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I  suppose only time will tell

But good luck 

Sal xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Think I've managed to catch up with you all

Sal..  that AF doesn't arrive - sounds like dd will love her surprise
Twiggy.. did you call the dr? How are you feeling today
Flower.. hope the   stays away and you get your  
Sarah.. you sound as busy as me hope the load lightens soon  
Tracy/B3ndy.. how are you both

Hopefully I won't be too busy today so I'm hoping I can   with you all today but you never know.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh Sal and Flower - never say never girls - i'm feeling quite excited for you!! sending you both lots of      by the bucket load up the M6!!

binty - hi hon - hope the sun is shining in your neck of the woods too! and you're not too busy today!

Flower - my wierd symptoms - which might not be wierd, but I don't normally get them....l

*exhausted all the time (my 3 and a half hour naps etc)
*last week dh did me a lovely chicken and salad for dinner and the smell of the chicken just turned my stomach I couldn't finish it off, and I just can't face salad!! and I haven't for the last week.
*I've been really craving carbs (which being on met is wierd coz I haven't been able to face them at all)
* Last Thurs/Fri I had really tingling nipples 
* I NEVER EVER get bitten by mossies - and last Sun I was at the bottom of my parents garden helping them put up their swimming pool and I got bitten senseless
* And my skin has become quite sensitive full stop (when out in sun, when at the acupuncturist)...and dry.
* started to get af pains last night - not due on til Sun

I'm probably just being paranoid but coz I've been noting them down it's sending me   now!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

You will never guess what my boss has just done. she has offered me 7.5 hours extra a week. So this way Iwont have to find another job. Or at least I will have some extra money while I am looking for one. So it has taken the pressure off a little 

Sal xxx

Oooooh B3ndy  I had tinggling nipples and very very sensitive skin when I was having dd. And I remember Sarah having dry skin too when she had her bfp. So I am gonna send some         back down the M6 to you. It will take about 4 days with the traffic


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

am feeling better thanks still have a bit of pain but not as bad as last night, think is probably trapped wind but might call the hospital just to double check as they said to call if i was concerned with anything.

b3ndy sorry i didnt reply was very sore, i had sore boobs, cramps (was convinced witch was on the way), i was very hungry but certain foods i thought of made me feel sick, have not been to tired but starting to feel more sleepy now. Stomach is also quite swollen, may be due to thick lining, jeans etc tight. I didnt have any implantation bleeding or anything but was a lilttle clear cm.  Good luck 

flower, sal good luck to you 2 as well

hope all you other ladies are good will try and get back on at lunchtime.

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at the traffic on the M6 sal - i remember those 7 hr long trips from Essex to preston on a Sunday night!! (that's good about the extra hours at work - what will dh say?)

Twiggy - glad you're feeling a bit better hon - take it easy

Right - am just leaving for work girls - will 'speak' laters when get to office!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - I'm not getting your hopes up but but it all sounds positive for you!!!    Out of your symptoms i'm having the tierdness, make that exhaustion, I could sleep at anytime of the day.  Also certain foods turning your stomach, i went shopping in asda and was gagging, i had to put my hand over my mouth thinking I was going to be sick, when I looked at the bananas and milk!!!  But yet so hungry, last night i had my tea then 2 packets of crisps straight after, I want crisps all the time!  

Twiggy - glad you feel a bit better, but dont hesitate to get an opinion if you feel you need one  

Sal - great news on more hours


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dh is quite chuffed about the extra hours. He understands that i just want to take osme of the pressure off

Sal xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

B3ndy, Flower & Sal, sending you all lots of       , lets make it 5   this month.

Twiggy, I had really bad pains last night and it was trapped wind again.  Your body naturally produces lots of progesterone in early peg (plus I am on extra) and it relaxes the muscles down below and can cause wind.  I find it really difficult to work out whether the pains are wind or not but it normally becomes obvious  , if you know what I mean!!

Hi to Sarah, Binty and everyone else I have forgotten.

I bet Kerry is having a great time


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad your all feeling ok. tThe wind does get better I promise


Still no sign of af I hate knicker watch

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay strong sal


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
Sorry I have been neglecting you recently!!!!!   Been to the docs but she did not examine me cos I ovulated at the weekend.....she has booked me in on the 27th June.  She has also referred us for a private consulation at Bristol centre for reproduction ( or whatever it is called!!!)

Well B3ndy I am feeling so positive     about you!!! Sal is right I had mega dry skin when I got my BFP!!!! I also had cramps from the Sunday and I got my BFP on the Friday!!!  What day is test day?  

Flower -  for you too hun!

Sal - any sign of the witch?  Have you tested again?    

Binty - If they all get BFP's hun it will just be you and me hun!!!!!  Chatting on our own...until Kerry comes home    

Twiggy/ Tracy - Take it easy hunnies.  

Right I had acupuncture last night and boy did I sleep well last night....I could not wake up today!!!!  B3ndy i had some in my wrist and it really hurt!!!! But the others were fine. 

Hello to anyone I have missed!!!

Nice and sunny today so another BBQ in the Stewart household.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - that's exactly what dh said last night - "are you getting my hopes up"...bless him, but I told him not to get too excited, I've had too many of those moments only to be let down on D Day (if not before)...it is wierd though. The gagging thing at milk sounds  ...have you ever felt like this before? They do say lots of good things come out of holidays once people have relaxed etc so keep   hon (when are you meant to test?)

Sal - are you going to test again? have you ever gone over the 28 days before?

tracy - sorry to hear about the fart-tastic times, it must be doubly bad with the progesterone pessaries too!! I haven't stopped this last week, but have put it down to met tabs...and dh doesn't blink an eye (he's used to the 'sound effects' by now!!  )

Sarah - glad to hear the needle session went well (you feel like a bit of a pin cushion don't you? ) where else did you get them put in? did they try and offer you chinese herbs? Mine did - but I refused. BBq sounds good - I might suggest it to dh tonight...now that I can stay up late!! (test day is Sunday btw)

Quick question though girls if the wierd things I've been having aren't 'positive' signs how come i'm getting them - could it be exaggerated PMT symptoms which are getting stronger coz of acupuncture possibly, or crazy hormones?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, I'm due AF tomorrow (cd32) although last month it came in the night (early CD33) so if not here by friday i might buy one. not doing yet tho!  its probably a load of symptoms with me that would have happened anyway and there is probably rational explanation for each of them but its so hard not to get carried away in the moment!!! I know I wont be luck enough to get a bfp now, not after all this time.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

never say never Flower!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep never say never!!!!!!!!

Still no sign for me but feeling rather "heavy" down below. So I wont be holding my breath. 

Sal xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls never say never, lets go for a full house of bfps this month then we can change clomid girls thread to ex pregnant clomid girls. Is all sounding very positive

flower, b3ndy, sal good luck for testing   

twiggy xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just blasted dh on the phone, I feel so wound up!  it feels like pmt but the day before AF is due which is unusual but 10 times worse!  everyone is getting on my nerves!!!!! ARRRRGHHHHH


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. that would be typical me and you on our own   - what cd are you i'm cd7 so going to start bms tonight if dh makes it home early  

flower/Sal/B3ndy..  sending you all       here's hoping to some more BFP.

Tell you what kerry won't know what hit her if she comes back to more BFP's


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  what did the poor bugger do??

Makes a change though it is usually me screaming at my dh

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - I was a bit taken aback hearing Flower saying she'd just   with dh....Flower don't feel bad, you're both going through an extremely stressful time right now. Get it all out (your dh will understand - that's what they're there for - as an ear to bellow down! )

Binty - good luck for this month - lets make sure we have got loads of good news for kerry to come back to - like you say - she won't know what's hit her!  

Sal - you going to do another test tomorrow?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy If she hasnt shown by the morning I will test before I go to see my cons. I might be able to tellhim where to shove it lol

Sal xxxx[br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 12:31Well ladies Iam off to see how grandad has go ton with the swing. Our garden is south facing and gets really hot. I bet he is knackered bless him. I wont be around until later tomorrow as I a mat St Marys at 0845am then I will have to walk down to work.

I am keeping everything crossed for you Flower and B3ndy.

Love Sal x

All you other lovely ladies enjoy the sunshine and take it easy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

he hasnt even done anything major but i'm blowing it all up ha ha!  Grrrr, firstly he says he has just taken his gran a birthday card yet I've already given her one but he forgot, then he invites the world and his wife and their dog to our bbq at the weekend, then my mum rings up needing help with something requiring a plumber and I feel like telling them i've got enough on my plate. everything is irritating me! 

Actually I didnt "blow" at him, I was giving short frank answers and sounded thoroughlly fed up with it all but didnt actually shout, i got off the phone instead...i think someone in the office will get it now!! [br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 12:34And now about to scoff a packet of crisps, I'm not gonna have lost any weight this week!!

bit late for pmt isnt it?![br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 12:34Sal, good luck with the appt tomorrow and do update us if anything happens in the meantime, thinking of you 
Lets hope at least one of us out of us 3 has got lucky xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - happy swinging (though I mean the type that involves a childs play thing...NOT the type involving lots of sets of car keys!    ) good luck for your appointment - lets hope the letter did the trick and they decide to pull their finger out (though like you say if you get that bfp in the am you can tell them where to stick their help!!)

Flower -   - you're allowed to have days like this! (I have WEEKS like this sometimes!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Now I feel like crying 

hormones eh!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

sal chat tomorrow keeping  that you get BFP in the morning and  stays away

Flower.. try not to be  its your hormones raging take it out on "wonder boy"  [br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 13:00just had lunch am trying to be really good as I need to lose so much weight - salad with mackerel fillet now having a yummy M&S count on us choc mouse so lovely  but on 135 cals


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - Good luck hope af stays away    

Flower -  I had a right go @ DH last night   no reason for it just felt like it!!!! I then cried afterwards!!!! What a wally.  I just ate a bag of crips too my diet is well and truly fecked.

B3ndy - ha ha @ the swinging!!! You make me laff!  Hey will you post here on sunday when you test    

Binty - CD 23 I think today but ov'd CD20 ish so only just in my 2WW.  Good luck with BMS ing really hope this is your month hun.

right I had better go and do some work - catch you all laterXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah - your as bad as me!  And i've just ate a bag of crisps.  just text dh to say thanks because he has sorted mums plumbing problem out and to say i feel premenstrual! xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Apologies I haven't been round much to chat last couple of days just been a bit busy.  Anyway have time this afternoon.

Had a complete panick this morning as I forgot to take my clomid last night so took it straight away this morning when I realised.  This is so not like me I am always on the ball and never forget something so important as this!!    Do you think this will affect our chance this month?

Sal, Flower & B3ndy sending you all    and   really hope this is your month.

Sarah, enjoy your bbq tonight.  I am going to see a friend in hospital and I'm out tomorrow night so we won't get to bbq until Friday.  We are having a big bbq on Sat for the first Eng game.  I am trying to be good aswell as want to lose weight and you have to have vino with a bbq so holding out until Sat.  We have been invited to a wedding in 6 weeks, originally we were invited to the evening but now they have asked us to the whole day so frantically trying to lose some weight for that before I buy an outfit!!  Also my BMI is 30 so want to get this down a bit before going for IVF.  

Binty, I'm on cd5 we can be cycle buddies if you want.

Hi to anyone I have missed.

Jo
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Flower - I'm sure your dh understands!

Binty - I love that choc mousse thing - have you also tried the toffee 'count on us' one - it's lovely!!! only about 3/4 points on WW

Jo - I'm not sure hon about taking the clomid late - is this your last day today - or will it mean taking 2 on the same day?

sarah - we're away in Bath this weekend and then got a Holy Communion in Essex Sun afternoon - so may not be able to post til Monday (that's if af doesn't arrive by then anyway....will be packing the tampons on just in case)

how wierd is this girls - just been up to the 'admin office' and the women in there asked me what i'd done to my skin said i looked 'glowing' !! God I'm trying not to read too much in - but I would just SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOO love to have some good news this weekend - I'll be gutted if it isn't ....and I know you all know that feeling, god we've all been there and back plenty of times. I just want things to be different this month


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

omg B3ndy!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

flower/ sarah hope you and dh's ok, hormones are a ***** 

sal good luck for testing tomorrow honey hope you can tell cons where to shove it.

b3ndy sounds good honey, i had a few spots show as well but have cleared a bit now, all sounding good for you hon, when are you going to test?

kerry wont know whats hit her, hopefully she will get some good news to, we are def going for a full house this month,

ok have to run

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm so bored!! I dont want to work I want to sleep!

B3ndy, i'm excited for you.  Lets hope the lap has worked some magic for you.  do you have any signs of AF coming yet?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Twiggy - i'm meant to test on Sunday (cd30)...have you managed to stop grinning yet? 

Flower - i've had some af type twinges yesterday and today with a little bit of a back ache lower down.......very similar to your symptoms hon - hang in there it certainly isn't over for any of us still to test yet.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - its far too nice to be at work isn't it?   

B3ndy - sounds like you are LOOKING GOOD....unlike me I have 3 massive spots on my chin they are GROSS!  Bleeding clomid.

Jo - I did that one month and I ov'd as normal you should be fine.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Decided to sneek out a bit early and get some bbq food for sat, I have a feeling they are gonna sell out as everyone seems to be having one!! will go in about half an hour x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

A couple of our local supermarkets had sold out completely of salad stuff last night - so good thinking Flower!   hon have a good night - and think   thoughts!!

I was v.spotty last month WITHOUT the   pills Sarah - felt like I was a teenager all over again!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah salad always sells out! need to go to WW so i'll end up charging around asda like a mad woman grabbing what I can see! [br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 15:15I'll say  girls, gonna start packing up soon yeah!

Sal and B3ndy, come on girls you can do it                                

if i dont get on tomorrow AF has got me as most days when she comes I can't get out of bed with the pain. How long has kerry been gone? miss her xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw flower - keeping fingers crossed the witch stays away! and you're in tomorrow

(Kerry's only been gone a week today - one more week to go)....you'll have to put up with us til then!!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello, Just wanted to wish all you good luck for your testing,  I've done some good luck belly rubs for you.......Fingers and toes crossed 

Kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

bless you Kim!!

bet you and bump are feeling nice in this hot weather!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

ANOTHER nice day!!!!   Gonna have a BBQ AGAIN tonight!!!!    Its a full moon Sunday if any of you want to do the spell  

B3ndy/Sal/Flower - Any news yet?  B3ndy I know you won't but any more symptoms?

Binty - Hiya hun hope you aren't too busy again today!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  

Kim -   Hope you are ok in this hot weather and not too uncomfortable

Sarah - you really are a BBQ queen    I love them too!  I love being able to sit out in the garden of an evening, makes all the difference.  Went shopping last night, managed to get most of our bbq grub for sat, even salad with sundays date on so thought I might as well get it, thought was doing well until dh has invited another 4 people   Another shop tonight me thinks!!  

B3ndy - how you feeling sweetie, any change?  

Sal - let us know how your appt goes when you can get on, I really hope you are posting some good news for us  

Binty - morning  how are you

Twiggy - how you feeling today, hope the symptoms have gone  

Jo - you alright?  I'd have done the same as you, taken the pill in the morning. Not sure what that actually means but better to take it than not at all I reckon 

Well CD32 today for me, AF due day.  Although this morning thinking about it I realised that last month because of the time difference on hols etc it was probably the early hours of CD33 that AF arrived so could come today/tomorrow.  I have no AF pains but twinges, low backache last night but still sickly, hungry and exhausted.  I think she will be putting in an appearance 

I can't believe how warm it is 

xxxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

I love it when the sun shines  

Thanks Sarah & Flower, i'm sure i'll be fine.

Went out last night for a meal and had 2 glasses of wine I feel really rough this morning.  I can't seem to handle my drink anymore!!  Will have to pace myself on Saturday.

Flower    that this is your month.
B3ndy & Sal, any news yet?
Binty   hope your ok.

Hi to anyone i've missed.

Did my world cup predictor last night and ended up with Eng beating Argentina in the final 1-0, oh I hope so!!

Jo
xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well the appointment went as expected. Dh has to repeat his sa and that is it. The nhs cant do anyting else for me now. Just keep loosing the weight and shagging.

On the AF front yesterday I had a very tiny tiny brown show when I wiped(sorry tmi) then really bad af pains and i thought that s it she is here. So I popped in a tampon and had a rather large wine and soda. Then when I went to bed I changed the tampon and there was nothing and then nothing again today and no more pain. So this morning at 5am I tested and got a bfn. It was a cheapy test off ebay whether that makes a difference. So I am  off to the nurse tonight for my grand weigh in. SO if nothing has happened by then I am gonna ask her to do me a test.

B3ndy  Any signs yet?

Hiya to the rest of you. Flower I hope you r feeling a little better

Sal  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i shouldnt laugh sal but you make me chuckle  

the fact you havent come on is great but weird about the BFN, I'd definitely ask them to do a test for you as they will have the best ones      

Jo - I cant wait for the World Cup!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad my tales of woe and worry cheered you up hun(only kidding)

Sal xxx

Maybe I should check I am sticking it in the right hole


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it was the "shagging" bit that did it!! [br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 09:41you still having AF pains now sal?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Had one little twinge so I went to the loo but nothing. It is really doing my head in now

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I hate it   

if she is coming she should just come, silly cow.  how late are you now?  I'm having twinges too. i dont usually get proper AF pains until I'm about to come on.  I always think of my friend who was ttc for years and was late but wouldnt test because she was fearful of a BFN, she was 10 days late and still having AF pains really strongly convinced it was coming.  It didnt and she was pregnant xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I should of come on on Tuesday so I am only 2 days late. But with my last pg  I did 4 tests and they were all negative then i had 1 positive. So I am gonna wait and  see what the nurse suggests tonight.

Sal xx

I have got sore boobs and really constipated and my skin is really dry but that could be down to my change in diet


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

It all sounds so positive Sal, everything in your favour, except the BFN, lets hope its like last time where the level just isnt high enough yet to register the BFP


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am notgetting my hopes up. But I need to know as I will be getting my Reductil tonight and I cant take that if I am pg

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good point, will they give you a pee test or bood test do you think?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

She might do a pee test while I am there. I dont really know until I get there. IT is defo doing my head in. Even dh is getting stressed now. We did everything we could last month and if you rememebr we had our marathon bms session. So there is definately a possibility.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay calm and positive hun. Its so bloody hard.  I have a very good feeling about you xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am feeling positive for all 3 of you      where is B3ndy today  

God it is too nice to be at work today isn't it?  Weather forecast is good for the weekend so that's good.  We are having sky + installed on Sunday!!!!! We have normal sky at the moment - I am soooo excited!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

glad someone has!!  I am absolutely starving hungry and I only have a kiwi friut

Sal x

Morning Sarah  how are you this fine fine sunny day. I hope B3ndy isnt still in her pit


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sal, you may have tested to early    .  Lets hope all 3 of you get   this month that would be fantastic.

Sarah,  it is definately to nice to be working.

Flower, I am so looking forward to the world cup, glad Rooney is looking ok.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jo - my only worry is that I'm due to be in the air flying home from Ireland when the final is taking place   If we do get there though we've said were staying there and flying home another day 

Sal, I'm starving too, roll on lunchtime xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Still on knicker watch and nothing to report. Never mind come on England it shoudl be come on AF!!!!!

My mum has just bought dd an england hat and towel for our hols

Sal xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd be the same Flower you couldn't miss the final!

Sal, I bet dd will look cute!

Jo
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah she will but it wont stop her being a bugger!!!!!

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not shouting "come on AF" Sal.  it must stay away!  

I'm going to asda tonight for some inflatable england goalposts for after our bbq when were all bladdered to do a penalty shoot out


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds like an excellent idea. Me and dd have made dh a fathers day pressie and it is his very own world cup emergency kit. As he has been on a diet it includes lots of crisps beer and chocolate

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sal thats fab!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Is it just me and Dh that is NOT footie crazy at the mo?  I remember the last world cup was the year we got married and we had people compain that they missed a match to come to our wedding  

I am sure I will end up watching the england games....who do we play Saturday?   (Iknow I am such a girl!!!!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont follow football either. But dh does so I am stuck with it. But at least I will be in spain for some of it.

 B3ndy

SAl xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah - sat were playing Paraguay COME ON ENGLAND !!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dont get me wrong I wish the team well but they never do any good do they?? But I suppose miracles dohappen

Sal xx

Flower  Where in Ireland you going??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

apols for late 'signing' on - seeing as we're talking 'footy'....Wan*er Boy (as I'm calling him today) has got me doing loads so q busy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awwww B3ndy Dont work to hard

I almost forgot to tell you lot. My cons said that if I wanted he would give me more clomid but he wouldnt take responsibility for the side effects(ovarian cancer) but I said that if it hadnt worked after 12 months straight then another 6 wasnt gonna make much difference. I thought that was very strong of me

Sal x

Ps still nothing to report[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 12:34I am off home now to get some  in the garden. Iwill keep you all posted on any updates.

Wish me luck for the weight in 

Catch you later

Sally


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey - I can't believe your doc told you that Sal - how irresponsible and good for you taking that decision - what a knob. How do you feel about the response that they can't do owt for you on the NHS now? will that change once you're on the reductil? 
   on the knicker watch - remember Bev didn't get her bfp til FOUR days after her test day.

Flower -     to you too - how you feeling? Am loving the inflatable goals idea - we're off to see mates in Bath for a World Cup fest - I might bring some along for a giggle!!

Sarah - you're not the only girl here!! I haven't got a clue either - and I'm working on World Cup stories for this week and next week!! I just love ogling the legs on the players!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, keep us posted. good luck for weigh in.   Were off to see family in Cork for the weekend in july

Just realised its fathers day next week!

Hiya B3ndy - how you doing?  I'm ok. Still a bit nauseous and keep going light headed but no AF pains yet, just twinges.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

sal you may have tested to early honey, fingers crossed

flower when are you testing again? good luck honey i had af cramps for ages before my bfp

b3ndy you are right cant keep smile off my face and is so hard keeping the cheesy grin off my face when people asking me how the hospital is going. I am so glad my mum and dad are in france until july as it is easier to lie on the phone when they can see your face, i am a terrible lier and mum would know straight away if she saw mee. Good luck for testing honey and tell wonder boy to get stuffed 

sarah sky plus is brill i couldnt live without it hon, enjoy 

hi jo and everyone else hope you are all good.

my brother and girlfriend had been for a 4d scan yesterday pics are amazing, one where baby is yawning and you can see face so clearly. 

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

See ya Sal - stay  

Flower - am ok - keep peeing for England and feel like my boobs have gone all 'Dolly Parton' on me....but they're not hard or sore, just a bit tingly (and just one of them) so don't know what thats all about - stomach is churning a bit too.  Are you feeling slightly excited about your symptoms? I hate this knicker watch bit of the cycle - sends me  ...you going to drink at weekend if   hasn't turned up? I dunno what to do as not due to test til Sun but would like a few  ....so am going to - that's not bad is it?

   at keeping the news from folks Twiggy - when's your scan booked for? my cousin got a four D scan last week and you can see in the last pic the bubba is picking it's nose - v.funny


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Flower, Sal & B3ndy, my stomach is churning for you three    really hope this is your month.  
B3ndy I am sure a couple of drinks won't cause any harm.

Hi Twiggy, I don't know how I could keep the secret either I am a pathetic liar!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

did I tell you guys that we have booked our November holiday 5 days in NYC and 8 days in South Beach, Miami!!!!!!!    

   vibes to the 3 testers!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Home now and still nothing to report

B3ndy  The nhs cant offer us anything because we already have dd. So basically they are all telling me to loose weight then hopefully it wil kick start my ovaries and I wont need any help. But at the moment I think the shock of my diet has knocked my cycle for six. I havent had a 30 day cycle for years always 28 or at the very most 29. Oh well

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Jo - I'm wondering whether the stomach thing is down to the pasta I had last night  ...at least that way I wouldn't be so gutted when I get a bfn on Sunday (I know I should be more   but hey - this way it's easier)

Sarah - wheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeee that sounds a fab holiday!! talk about shop til you drop!

Oooh Sal - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Thing is on the NHS front - the NICE guidelines say PCT's should give PRIORITY to couples without childen who want IVF, it doesn't say those with children are ruled out all together, though the way this Nhs funding is going they won't be able to afford to power up hospitals soon!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry ladies, i've not been around much.

Good luck to you three testers, I hope its positive news      .  Its about time... xx

Sarah I think we got married on the same day, if I remember rightly?!  22nd June 2004?  I remember all the football hassle around that time too, and it was still going on when we were on honeymoon!!  I am not the slightest bit interested, it sounds like a very good time to go shopping to me!  When everyone else is either in the pub or at home watching the England Games!  I bet that sounds awful to some.....

Anyway love to you all.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

22nd June 2002 bev its four years this year......    You and bean OK?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bev

I totally agree. When dh told me there was a match on Saturday I said great there will be no queue in Asda and I can shop in peace lol  

B3ndy  I totally agree about the priority thing. We were lucky and got dd after just clomid and I think thats why it is easier for me to handle when I get a bfn. I just look at dd and think christ and I want another one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Sal x

I got married on 22nd June too. (Divorced the ****** though)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - hols sound fab!  me and dh discussed new york early december until he lost his job so not sure if we will get there now

B3ndy - I am obviously thinking "could I be" but i think "dont be so stupid   of course your not", that there is an explanation for all the symptoms I'm experiencing.  I'm expecting that AF will come.  I am gonna drink on Saturday but if its not here by then I'll test anyway.

Twiggy - Not tested yet hun. AF due today or like last month tomorrow (CD33) so not testing till Saturday.   Not even bought a test, if nothing by sat morning I will test then 

Bev - how are you and little beany?  

Sal -


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow something else I did not know about you Sal!!!!!     

Flower - has Dh found another job yet?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not yet unfortunately, he's had 2 interviews this week, one of which went really well so he is just waiting for a call with a yes or no.  its only been 2 days since that one, but it feels much longer. we have to just sit tight i guess


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

or me Sarah - blimey Sal - the closer we 'dig' into your past!!      

sounds like 22nd June was a popular date then!!

as for the footy I can take it either way - but I LOVE the atmosphere when everyone rallies round. I'd go shopping but I'm brassic after the Brighton weekend!!    ....so i'm going to spend Sat afternoon cooing over the one year old bubba one of the girls is bringing on Saturday - and pretend it's mine!!     

Bev - ola missus - long time no hear - how you finding this heat with bump? you sold yer car yet?

Flower - hope it's good news for your dh! has he made his way through the current list of chores yet?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - he is doing loads, never has our house been so clean! yesterday creosalted (sp) the fence and today cleaning the windows. fitting lots of golf in tho!!!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Afternoon girls and what a hot one it is!!

Good luck Sal at your weigh in tonight and I hope you can't take the tablets because you get a BFP    .

Flower, sounds like you have a great weekend planned, I hope the   doesn't spoil it for you    .  I love football and I am very excited, we are going to a bbq on Saturday.  

B3ndy, have a great time in Bath and have a few  , we can't put our lives on hold forever and when you get your BFP, I am sure it won't make any difference    

Sarah, your holiday sounds great.  Hopefully we won't be going back to America this year now!!

Twiggy, how are you feeling now, have the pains calmed down?  Have you told anyone yet?  I have told immediate family and a couple of friends as they asked me outright if I had had any luck this month and I didn't want to lie!

I have just had a phone call booking in my first scan for Monday 19th June and I will be seeing my consultant the next day.  I will be 6+6 that day and I have never made it past 6 weeks, so lots of              needed.

Hi to everyone else I have forgotten


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooooh sending you lots of       for that milestone Tracy - though I'm sure you'll resemble something more like a pin cushion by that stage!!    

   at the fence painting and window cleaning Flower!! we've got hedging in our garden - think that's the only reason my dh decided to move there so he didn't have to creasote anymore!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what does 6+6 mean, i sometimes see these numbers when people are expecting but I have no idea what it means doh! can someone explain? lol


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

6 weeks and 6 days I think Flower


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes it means 6 weeks and 6 days pg.

B3ndy, my stomach is cover in little red blobs from the needles plus several huge bruises, very attractive    Not bothered though if it does the trick


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

btw Flower sorry to hear Dh hasn't found anything as of yet....but glad you are keeping him busy    nice weather to be not working too.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right! thanks girls.  

Thanks Sarah. I've been ok about it so far but i'm getting a bit nervous that time is going on but we havent had to dip into the redundancy money yet. I guess when his pay day would be due thats when it will hit us.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

he finds something hun.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah I feel like a right plank!!  I meant 22nd June 2002!!  I was thinking 4 years this year when I typed it!!  Blimey i've lost it today!!!

Yes 6 + 6 is 6 weeks 6 days!  Tracy fingers crossed for your scan hun, have you joined the "waiting for first scan" board yet?  If not you should, they are a wealth of information over there i'm sure you'll get lots of support (not that you don't here)!!

Me and Thumper are doing good thank you, although think "she" is having a growth spurt at the moment, its quite painful at times.  Almost feels like she hasn't got much room in there!!  We are having a week off work this week looking after MIL/FIL's boat yard (canal type!!) so the heat is very draining but very welcome to DH!!  I have spent most of it in the boat trying to keep me and Thumper cool, no easy task.... Thank you for asking.

Sal your comment about divorcing the ****** made me laugh!!

Are you all missing Kerry?  I expect so..... hope she is having a good time...

Time for another drink.... speak soon.

Bev xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

just wanted to nip in and say hi only got a sec though

tracey honey feeling better thanks, i am booked in for scan for the 20th june will make me around 7 weeks then (all going well).

bev how are you and bean not heard from you in a while.

i have lied to people asking me about the hospital, dont want to jinx things but is very hard and i am a pathetic lier, will wait until at least after the scan at 7 weeks as is early days yet. Thankls girls

twiggy xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Tracy, your scan is the same day as mine hun, i'll be 20+5.  Not long now and as Bev said the waiting for a scan board is great.  But these ladies on here are fab to 

Sarah your holidays sound great, bet you can't wait.

DH and me cant do with football either, so off to the trafford centre this weekend, hoping it is quiet 

Hello to everyone else.

This weather is Great !!!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

The trafford centre will be very quiet I reckon!

I feel so spaced out, like I'm not here.  had a huge lunch too.  got a few cramps but i think its wind    its probably building up to AF pains

here till 4'ish but just sending extra                 to B3ndy and Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kim - I am well excited BUT I would rather be at home with a fat pregnant belly......but hey I can't put my life on hold cos of IF.  

Gosh I am starving roll on hometime so I can light the BBQ  

Flower/Sal and B3ndy      keep us posted


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not sure if Suzie (olive) pops on this thread to keep an eye on us, but if you do just wanted to wish you luck - i notice you have your fostering panel on Monday. hope it all goes really well  xxxxx[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 15:38
 girls speak tomorrow. dont forget if you dont hear from me, i'm in bed with AF!

TTFN xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh good luck suzie let us know how you get on!!! 

I am logging off in a bit so Byeeeeee catch you all tomorrow which is FRIDAY!!!!!!WOO HOO!!!!!!!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

have a lovely evening.

  for all those on the 2ww.

Don't think I will get on the board tomorrow so have a good weekend all.

Jo
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya girls - sorry am up to eyes this aft 

   Flower and Sal (hope to see you tomorrow Flower!  )

S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Sarah, well finger crossed your holiday has to be cancelled due to a big fat belly, that would be fantastic news


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm kinda new and haven't joined any threads yet.
I have PCOS and have been on clomid for about 5 months. 
I have been ttc for about a year and half, I have had a laparoscopy and ovarian drill and two cysts removed. 
I have had three miscarriages, the latest of which only last month.... my reason for joining this site, I just needed to speak to some people that really understood.
I am only 20, my partner is 26. My partner also has an abnormal sperm count.
Is there anyone else that has had multiple miscarriages with PCOS? 

lill
x x x x x x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone!!!!! Its Friday!!!!!!

Kim - Thanks Hun I hope so too  

B3ndy - how are you today?   

Sal/Flower - Any news?    

Binty - You still busy hun?

Lill - welcome to the   clomid site.....I haven't got PCOS but I did have an early m/c in December.   I know how you are feeling hun.

Catch you all in a bit.

SarahXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well I'm here, so no AF yet for me. I have the pushing down achy feeling so its probably a matter of time. Felt so sick in bed last night had to suck on a boiled sweet!

Lill - Welcome  I have never been pregnant but can't help on the m/c front but I can certainly help you with the Clomid side as can all the girls on here. I'm sure we can help you along and we love to talk! 

Sal - any news?   

 everyone else! xxx
[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 08:28


wakey wakey, where are you all ? !!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am here Flower .....just wish I was at home sunbathing   I really hope af doesn't arrive for you.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning 

WEll Af got me good and proper last night. So I am now offically on a break of 4 months to loose weight.
I will update the diet thread with my results.

I will pop on later as I have only just got in

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no sal, it sounded so promising. I'm gutted  are you ok?

I've started with AF pains now too but still nothing, its a matter of time I think. it will be doing its usual evil trick of coming late and will probably make me ill for our bbq tomorrow. me and mum are the same, can always guarantee it turns up when were going on holiday, wearing white, big night out, the usual nice things grrrrrr. I feel i want to take my painkillers as I have such a bad time with pain but I need to hang on I guess xxxx[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 09:28PS. I feel so sick, i am almost gagging. If AF comes then what the hell is making me like this? grrrrrr


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am ok. I just have to concentrate on loosing my weight. I takes my mind off everything else

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal -  I was soooo hoping it was your month hun..... 

Flower - still time hun and I am remaining positive    

B3ndy - I am still praying its your month too hun....make us proud hun please


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah - have you seen there is a full moon on the smilies now


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

WEll good luck to you FLower and of course B3ndy. 

I feel poop now

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww sal    I hate this, i want all my lovely FF to get a bfp


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I just hate being on when it is so warm. And I have really bad tummy ache.

I think a few glasses of vino tonight andmaybe a treat tea

Sla x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i know what you mean, last night in bed i was drenched through sweating.  i can't use tampons either because they hurt me because of my endo but ST's are awful in this weather


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

luckily I use them . I couldnt cope otherwise

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Aww Sal have a little treat tonight hun

Flower   its great isn't it?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah me thinks tonight Sal you deserve a treat for tea and some nice wine. you have done so well with your weight loss and deserve it xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmmm yummy what you gonna have Sal....I think I might have a glass of wine tonight as a special treat.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we are suppose to be going to the cinema then for tapas. 

sal x

Ps but dh is in a mood so maybe a treat at home


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats up with DH sal?  is it whats happened


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont think so. More that he thinks if i loose loads of weight I might trade him in for a younger fitter model

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know he is a total dick

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

why are men such [email protected]?    Mmmm tapas 

where is B3ndy today?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Still really busy will try to catch up and chat later if it gets any quieter


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey girls

Sorry I'm 'late' was at docs this am to get progesterone results - see bottom of page

Sal      ....i was feeling so positive for you too - how do you feel? Fantastic news on the weight loss though - blimey - that's blinking marvellous!!! you must be chuffed!

Flower - hang in there hon  ....she's deffo late so you never know...specially with all the nausea. When have you got to go back for your scan?

Sarah - ola hon - I really want to give you guys some good news Monday - but am trying not to hedge my bets - otherwise I'll be a    wreck come then!

Well got my prog result - it was done on cd24 as I got my OPK 'surge' on Sat May 27th (cd15) and think I ov'd around 24/36 hrs laters...........it was 42.5  ...but as we all know that could mean nothing!! but am trying to be 

catch up in a bit - Wan**er boy has got loads for me to do
[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 11:50     was it sommit I said - I log on - everyone logs off!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry I was to busy stuffing my face with 3 ryvita with extra lire philly and 3 massive strawberries

sal xx[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 12:12But I am off now. I have my sign language course and I really cant be bothered. My tummy is killing

If I miss you all have a fab weekend

B3ndy and Flower Good luck

Sal xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw Sal - have a top weekend hon - and hope the reductil tabs are kind to you

 

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. great results hun keeping my  and sending you loads of  
Sal.. sorry   got you and she's being a pain def have couple   tonight they will probably help.
Flower.. hope   stays away  
Sarah.. how are you hun
Jo.. how are you today cycle buddy
Lill.. welcome - I have PCOS and recently had drilling and lasering of ENDO but have never been pg.

 anyone else I've missed well only 1/2 a day to go and its the weekend.

DH has already told me that we are going to be decorating the dining room this weekend   but hopefully it won't take long as the paint should dry really quickly and then I can be in the garden   .

Well booked our anniverary trip to Paris got a really good deal 3 nights inc flights for £250 each my friend doesn't know yet we are keeping it a surprise as she has always wanted to go will just have to make sure I don't let it slip as we are seeing them at least twice before we go I'm so bad at keeping secrets  

CD9 to so going starting   tonight.  I got some OPK's from ebay can anyone let me when the best time to start using them is?

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya B3ndy! Great news on results   Fingers and toes crossed for you          Scan is 3 months from my appt which was march so should get an appointment any time now, then I see consultant September.  Still got twinges etc but nothing yet.  

 sal, take it easy tonight   xxx

Binty, how long are your cycles normally?  count back 14 day for a rough ovulation date and start using your opk a few days before that    thats a great price for Paris, brill


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - you just beat me to that reply for Binty  

Binty according to the bit of paper that came with my clearblue opks binty I was meant to start around cd16 but I started at 14 (my cycles are normally around 30 days long) Paris in the Summer -mmm sounds nice!!

Flower - hopefully the nausea is a sign of sommit good news wise - it's good that af has stayed away - wot's your longest cycle so far?

I was chuffed with result - but a bit   coz my highest so far (54) was when I wasn't taking any medication at all!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, today is CD33.  I'm usually 32 days. Last month tho if you remember i was due on the day we flew on hols which was CD32 but it came in the early hours of CD33 (about 3am their time) but they are 5 hours behind which makes it probably about 8am CD33 if I was here.  the only time its been CD34 has been once out of the past 18 months. does that make any sense!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

- yeah it does make sense - so you're deffo late - and do you get your bms in around the right time of the month?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just been thinking about it because we didnt really do BMS as such but we had loads of jiggy on holiday albeit very drunken, and none of the lying still for half an hour business, just good holiday sex! Then when we got home we had sex I think for the first two nights. somewhere in the middle of the end of our hols to the beginning of being back home I would have ovulated. We probably had a day in between without jiggy which is the day we flew home.[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 13:13just worked it out, we had BMS all holiday but definitely CD11,12,13,15,16 and after during that week but cant remember the days. I normally ov about CD14/15 and have a longer leutel phase.

I honestly think I'm late because of the stress I've been under though.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

but the   was def around the right time - so it does add up .......God I SOOOOO hope the old witch does stay away for both of us - I've just done sommit really   and   for being so sad.

But i finally got delivery of a dress this am from Monsoon home delivery - ordered it ages ago but didn't have my size - anyhow was being really over optimistic and ordered a size 12..then rang back 5 mins later and ordered a 14 (to allow for lack of weight loss before the committment ceremony i'm going to at the beg of July) anyhow - it arrives today - size 12  ...can't get thru to em....phone local store - and whilst I was waiting for woman to find a size 14 I told myself (and here comes the loon alert!) if she finds one then I'm going to get a bfp on Sunday!! ......

guess what - she comes back and says they have one size 14 and a woman is trying it on!! got to call back in 10 mins to see if she's bought it! how sad am I?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG B3ndy!!   ha ha.  i've done that loads of times, tested something like if such and such a thing happens now i'm pregnant, then it doesnt happen so i just dismiss it   although I do believe in fate.  I can feel something good for you in my water mate I really can.  I am trying to not get overly excited!!!               
I think its the tingly nipples that have done it

I'm gonna want to get to work monday so i can log on for an update    I wont be able to update you all either as laptop at home is broken


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG - you'll never guess what - the woman DIDN'T take it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ....tingly nipple thoughts back to you!!  

are you not in work on monday either? I'm off - but PROMISE i'll log on with update for the clomid chicks - put us all out of our misery!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya B3ndy - you sure are   but I believe in [email protected] like that!!!! I do have a good feeling about you....infact I had a dream about you getting a   last night!!!!

Binty - feck the decorating its too nice to be inside!!!!! I am staying in the garden all weekend....infact if I had a tent I would sleep outside!

Flower - what you up to tonight?  Its your BBQ tomorrow isn't it?  What time is the footie?

Sal - have missed you know but have a fab weekend.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - that's the second or third time you've dreamt about me!! people might start saying things!!      .....i'm trying not to build self up - i normallly start spotting 3/4 days before af is due - so am on big time knicker watch today
   at sleeping outside in the tent!! you hippy you!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ha ha at the tingly nipples!!!

I'm in work monday so can update then but not before.  I dont know whether to test in the morning or just carry on and wait and see xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oooh Flower If it were me I would test but then I do waste loads of ££££'s on HPT's each month      I think after reading stories like Lucy_Loud 's I have to test even if af starts as I would hate to take clomid and be pg.

B3ndy - I know the Robbie Williams dreams were better but hey it could be a sign!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, got to be a good sign that your not spotting yet? [br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 13:53yeah. I think i'll buy one in asda tonight then test tomorrow if nothing, by then I'll be CD34 which is 2 days late xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

God I never have to buy one I have millions stashed away from DH!!!!   [br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 13:58BTW what time is the footie tomorrow?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

GOD - i'll be thinking of you in the morning Flower - (whilst I'm on my way to Monsoon to pick up my dress!)   

Sarah - I thought that after Lucy's experience too - haven't heard back yet how she's doing - hope the clomid didn't do anything to her bean....I work with someone who was taking strong antibiotics and didn't realise she was preggers and her bubba turned out fine...   - at the HPt's I sent dh out for one last month (to take away temptation) and he came back with FOUR!!!

Footie match starts at 2pm apparantly


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I never have them in Sarah, unless i've bought a pack of two and had one spare. if i had them i'd have tested by now for sure.

Yeah kick off is 2pm! can't wait. bbq is tomorrow, we've got 18 people coming 

dh has just had some good feedback from one of his interviews, they seem very keen. he is going to see the MD for a chat on monday evening [br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 14:06Thanks B3ndy, I'll be thinking of you too. Are you testing Sunday if no AF? x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. I would def get a test on way home I'm just the same as Sarah have to test otherwise i go 
Flower.. looking very hopeful  
Sarah.. I'm going to tell dh that I'm only going to decorate for a little while as I want to get out in the garden   so need to get some colour everyone I know is brown and I look so pale  

My cycles since op have been 22, 31 & 29 days so should I count the back from 29 or 31


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've done a separate good luck message for Suzie as I dont think she comes on this bit very often xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - I am sure Lucy_Loud m/c eventually  

Binty - don't blame you hun 

Flower - sounds promising for DH!!!! 18 peeps what are you cooking


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've bought the sausages, minted lamb kebabs, veggie burgers/sausage, JP's, salad, quiche.  the mums are bringing chicken breasts, beef steaks and burgers and my neighbour is doing savoury rice, trifle and SIL bringing stuff etc. everyone is chipping in really!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

MMMM Yummy..... sounds lovely!!!

Can you tell I can't be arsed to work today!!!! What time you off home Flower?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and why at bbq's do the men take over?! but i'm not complaining.  dh said he'll light it at half time then at full time start chucking the grub on

4pm unfortunately, i hate being work when its like this. what time you finishing?[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 14:34Binty - I'd go from 29 days if you think 22 days is unlikely to happen again so count 14 back which would be 15 so I'd start about CD12/13


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - I finish @ 4.30pm and I can't wait!!!!!!

Binty - I always start OPK's CD10 when I start BMS don't know why because I never ov until CD 17 + !!!

Awww Why is the afternoon dragging I wanna go home, get my shorts on and light the BBQ!!!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sounds like your house is the place to be on Sat then Flower!! yum yum  ..our mates in Bath that we're going to have warned us that our bbq probably won't be ready til 9pm    after the fellas have sobered up and kids gone to bed (I'll be the only one there this time round without kiddies - great!)
Think I might wait til home and test Mon am Flower

   Sarah - get back to work!!....i'm here til at least 6.30pm -  

binty - if you start around cd10 it'll mean you 'll use more Opk's but won't hopefully miss the surge (that's my thinking)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah thats true Binty, if you wanna be sure not to miss but dont mind using lots of opk's start early 

Dh said he will have to pace himself with the booze during the match otherwise he might undercook the chicken and give everyone food poisoning ha ha!! [br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 15:03i got some England directors chairs in asda last night, they fold up and have little holes in the arms for a beer ha ha!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks girls will prob start cd10 as bought these on email and have 30 OPK's & 6 HPT's for £12   

You all sound like you are going to have fun with bbq's this weekend and tonight.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't blame you then Binty, start early, that way you know you havent missed your surge x[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 15:17do any of you that are clomid take high dose vit C?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at the chairs....did you get the inflatable goal too?

i saw that high dose vit c thing ....i've read other stuff on this too - lot of people reckons it helps clomid to work better


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I looked at them, a tenner with an inflatable ball!  it says you have to use a foot pump tho and we dont have one but my neighbour said last nite that he has one so might see if they have any left!    

I just know I'm gonna come on AF tonight and be drugged up on PK's and feel ghastly tomorrow


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've heard that too as well as honey [br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 15:34Flower.. if AF arrives sod the PK's just dose up on  But here's hoping it doesn't and you get


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower we need more    than that please!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun  

right girls, last knicker watch and nothing to report and I'm off home now.  Thank you for all your support.   I'll be back on monday to let you know whats happened.   B3ndy wishing you lots and lots of luck, and I hope you are posting some good news to us on monday            

Enjoy your weekend girls, love you all lots xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Have a TOP one Flower - and thinking/sending/breathing/esp'ing lots of      up the M6 to you

COME ON ENGERLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - Byeeee hun....BTW I take 1000mg of vit c every day and have done for years.

B3ndy - Have a good weekend hun  

Binty - you too, don't work too hard.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you off too Sarah hon?!! ............I can see you now running out with yer flip flops, mouth watering at the thought of your BBQ which will be lit in a matter of hours - if not minutes!!
have a top one hon - and sending you lots of extra 'full moon loon'    for your spell on Sunday!!    

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm going to log off now have a top weekend all.  Colleague is back on Monday so hopefully will be able to spend more time chatting.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry been really busy at work today,

hope you all have a great weekend and wee get lots of bfps                    

ok have to get back to work, will try and catch up with your posts over the weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - I am off now......mouth watering and flip flops on    might scare the neighbours tomorrow and put my bikini on!!!!   Have a good one hun and lots of       positive vibes coming your way!!!

Twiggy - hope you and bean are OK hun  

Byeee everyone else (who is still here!!!)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya chicks 

better get back and do some work!! .....whatever!!!!!! 

S
xx


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hiyu everyone
Sarahstewart-
Flowerpot-
Binty-  
          Thank you all for making me feel welcome, I'm always a bit shy to join in on any of the threads! 
What does everyone think of this weather, I just cant pull myself away from the garden!!!! 
I noticed everyone was talking about fate, and if such and such happens you think 'i'll be pregnant', well I have to hold my hands up and say I have done that and twice it has been right!!
The last time I had a scratch card I said to myself if I win anything It means I'll be pregnant, and I won a pound!! I never normally win anything on those damn things. Next day I did a pregnancy test and BFP. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage but I believe i fate and if it was meant to be it was meant to be. 
And is it just me or is everyone pregnant!! for the last year and half it seems like just about all my friends and family are pregnant and about everyone who walks past me on the street!!!!

Binty- How did you find the ovarian drill? were you ovulating at all after? was there an improvement in anything, symptoms? I found that I ovulated for my first time but it did not make any difference to the multiple cysts.

lill
x x x x x x x x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls you have been busy chatting, has just taken me about an hour to read through all your posts  

sal honey so sorry af got you honey  want all of you lovely ladies to get bfps.

flower/ b3ndy been thinking of you hoping you are celebrating with a nice glass of pinapple juice   dont give up hope i was convinced af was comming for ages with the cramps etc.

binty hope you didnt spend to long decorating and managed to top up your tan 

sarah hope you enjoyed your bbq, am ok thanks just worrying about every little twinge    

lill welcome honey i have pcos, just found out i was preg last week (is my first time) am very worried about m/c. Sorry you have been through such a rough time, you should join the pcos chit chat thread aswell as the girls are really nice and are some with similar situations to you. I was an honourary clomid chick as i stopped it after 15 months, hope it works out for you.

kerry we miss you.

witchie how are you honey?

bev/ kim how are you 2 doing? when did you have your first scan? i have one booked for 7 weeks, hoping to see a heartbeat.

tracey how are you doing honey? not heard from you for a while, hope you are ok.

better go am starving,

twiggy xxxx[br]Posted on: 11/06/06, 08:46oh forgot to say good luck to suzie for tomorrow


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning Twiggy  

I am glad that you are ok, I know what you mean about starving, I always seem to be hungry!!

I am ok thanks, kust feeling a little anxious as I am coming up to 6 weeks on Tuesday and that is when I normally mc.  I just need to fast forward a week and have my scan.  I bet you feel the same.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi tracey know exactly how you feel honey, think i am 6 weeks between monday and wed so am saying tuesday, am so so scared something going to go wrong as waited so long for this baby and been through alot to get to this stage, am overanalysing everything  never mind 9 days until scan (all going well), is your scan on monday? I have got a good feeling about this preg for you honey 

twiggy xxxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Twiggy   

Yes my scan is Monday 19th.  I am thinking of going to my local Early Pregnancy Unit tomorrow and asking them to check my hcg levels and then again 48 hours later.  I have had this done a few times before but only because I had been bleeding and it confirmed my mc.

Things seem to be going well but I think I will go crazy if I have to wait another week.  At least if my levels are ok and rising then it will give me some reassurance.

Sending us both lots of


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks tracey                     good luck with getting bloods checked, its driving me mad waiting as well, 9 days to go, you only have 8  good luck

twiggy xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60145.new.html#new

xxxx


----------

